# Dämpferwahl Fanes



## schueffi (18. Juli 2012)

hi, da ich diese woche bestelle möcht ich mich nochmal in sachen dämpfer "absichern". 
momentan hätt ich vor die fanes mit dem vivid air zu bestellen.
möchte möglichst wippfrei bergauffahren und eine super performance beim downhill haben. nebenbei sollte das setup einfach zu erledigen sein. 
ist für diese anforderungen der vivid air optimal oder wäre vll. ein anderer besser? (wiege fahrfertig 92kg)

mfg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. Juli 2012)

Also wenn der Vivid richtig eingestellt ist scheint das Teil der absolute Kracher zu sein, hab das Ding schon in Aktion in der Fanes gesehen. Richtiges Setup braucht natürlich immer ein bisschen, weis nich wie schwer das beim Vivid ist, aber rein von der Performance würde ich keinen anderen in die Fanes bauen, es sei denn du willst Stahldämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2012)

"Wippfrei" schafft man das in einer Fanes sogar mit einem DT M 210 

für das was Du fahren willst und was Du auf die Waage bringst ganz klar der Vivid im MM Tune (besser wäre noch der L Zugstufentune und die Druckstufe in M) 

Einstellung ist trotz der 3 Knöpfe einfach und liegt dann im Bereich Set it and forget it 

so und jetzt noch die Kommentare der Coil Dämpfer Fraktion


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2012)

Kleine Ergänzung: wippfrei sollte jeder Dämpf an der Fanes sein, weil die Hinterbaukinematik entsprechend genial ist (oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen). Sollte es mit dem Vivid dennoch mal zu sehr wippen (wenn schon einige Hm in den Knochen stecken und der Tritt nur noch stampft), einfach die Druckstufe (lowspeed) etwas mehr schließen. Nichts anderes macht eine Plattformdämpfung. Also den Vivid so einbauen, dass die Druckstufe leicht zu erreichen ist. An die Zugstufe musst Du beim Kurbeln eh nicht ran.


----------



## Piefke (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn du eine "super performance beim downhill" haben willst, nimm einen Coil-Dämpfer.

Roco TST R oder WC gehen hervorragend in der Fanes.


----------



## pisskopp (21. Juli 2012)

Wobei eine zuschaltbare pattform auf trailgeheize schon geil ist.... Eigene Meinung.
Bergauf ist die platform wurst, da du eh irgendwann im sag landest, spannend sind zwischensprints im trail, und da muss ich sagen hat mir die 3- stufige plattform extrem spass gemacht....
Stahl, fehlt mir net wirklich....


----------



## EL Pablo (29. Juli 2012)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem swinger expert gemacht? hab ungefragt nen monarch mitgeliefert bekommen, den ich jetzt nicht soo pralle find...


----------



## mockmaster (31. Juli 2012)

Richtige Wahl!

Nimm den Vivid Air und du hast deine Ruhe!

ist gut abzustimmen - spricht sensibel an - verhält sich schön linear - was willst du mehr?

Ich fahre ihn auch in der Fanes und bin begeistert - hängt aber auch mit der Hinterbaukinematik zusammen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vivid Air momentan die Referenz in der Luftdämpferklasse. "Amen"

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## schueffi (31. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut das hört man gerne, ist nämlich schon bestellt ;-)

Jetzt bräucht ich noch ein  "Grundsetting" da ich recht unerfahren bin beim Dämpfer einstellen (bei Gabeln auch :-D)

vll. hat ja jemand hier um die 90-95 kg und kann mir seine Einstellung für den Vivid Air und im optimalen Fall auch für die Lyrik RC2DH zukommen lassen.

mfg


----------



## ollo (31. Juli 2012)

Vivid, Zugstufe (rotes Knöpfchen) 7-8 Klicks auf (von langsam nach schnell) , Druckstufe (blaues Knöpfchen)2-3 Klicks zu (von minus nach Plus) und Endzugstufe (mit 2 mm Imbus verstellbar) 1-2 Umdrehung zu/ reindrehen. Luftdruck ca. 12-13 Bar "oder" bis die 30% SAG erreicht sind die SAG Anzeige ist auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter aufgedruckt (untendrunter)   

hier noch ein wenig Lektüre ..... einfach das PDF Downloaden

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/technik-tipps

und hier noch was von Rock Shox ...... einfach mal auf die Bildchen Klicken oder die Pocket Guides Downloaden  

http://www.kalnai.at/techdownloads/0000009bde0dd1825.htm


----------



## schueffi (31. Juli 2012)

Hey super Danke!
werd mich da gleich mal reinlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaBu75 (6. August 2012)

RP 23 mit Kashima Coating. Super leicht. Super Performance. Macht eure Fanes nicht unnötig schwer.


----------



## hasardeur (6. August 2012)

MaBu75 schrieb:


> RP 23 mit Kashima Coating. Super leicht. Super Performance. Macht eure Fanes nicht unnötig schwer.



Keine Angst, tun wir nicht. Das Mehrgewicht des Vivid Air ist gut investiert


----------



## Piefke (6. August 2012)

Die paar(hundert) Gramm, die ein Coildämpfer mehr wiegt, macht er ducht besseres Ansprechen locker wieder gut.


----------



## hasardeur (7. August 2012)

Dieser Link wurde ja schon mehrfach empfohlen:

http://mag41.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/mag41_issue3.pdf

Vorteil des Coil: konstante Federrate
Vorteil des Air: 400g weniger

Ansprechverhalten: Kaum Unterschiede


Fazit: Bikepark = Coil, Enduro = Air.....wie hieß unser Bike doch nochmal.....Fanes Enduro - oder nicht?


----------



## Astaroth (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
welchen der zwei Dämpfer würdet ihr nehmen?

*Marzocchi Roco Air RC World Cup oder den RockShox Vivid Air RC2*

Wiege ca. 80KG

MfG
Michael


----------



## Splash (13. August 2012)

RockShox Vivid Air RC2

Habe gerade den Sprung gemacht und meine, dass der Vivid Air wesentlich flowiger anspricht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (13. August 2012)

Habe mich für den Vivid Air entschieden


----------



## slash-sash (14. August 2012)

Also, nachdem ich nun RP23, MZ Roco Air und den Vivid Air im Fanes hatte, muß ich sagen, dass der Roco Air super ist. Einfach einzustellen und top in der Performance. Der Vivid Air aber all das noch mal einen Tick besser kann; und das Ganze im noch-nicht-komplett-abgestimmten-Stadium. Allerdings ist der Vivid ein wenig auffändiger im Abstimmen. Aber das ist es mir wert.


----------



## Astaroth (14. August 2012)

Das wollt ich hören @slash-sash


----------



## robertg202 (16. August 2012)

Der Roco-Air TST-R ist ein Spitzen-Dämpfer. Leider hat meiner nach pünktlich 2 Jahren angefangen Probleme zu machen:
Zuerst Luftkammer undicht - service machen lassen.
Dann Öl aus der Entlüfungsöffnung gespritzt - Entlüftungsventil undicht.
Dann Öl aus der Druckstufenverstellung...das hat gereicht.
Jetzt ist ein Vivid Air drin. Der Roco hatte das bessere Ansprechverhalten (mit Öl in der Luftkammer), ist aber ziemlich im SAG versunken und hat ordentlich gewippt auf Abfahrts-Einstellung - auf Bergauf-Einstellung schön oben im SAG geblieben und fast blockiert.
Der Vivid-Air spricht weniger fein an, ist bei langsamen Schlägen bockiger - dafür ist er - wenn es richtig schnell wird - einen Tick besser.


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2012)

Ich taste mich ja noch immer an das richtige Setup heran, jedoch ist der Vivid Air deutlich weniger divenhaft, als z.B. Die Lyrik RC2DH. Der Vivid klebt bereits mit Standard-Setup unter allen Bedingungen am Boden, ohne bei groben Schlägen zu kicken. Die Gabel ist dagegen deutlich sensibler. Gerade das Setup für schnelle, ruppige Strecken habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Will damit sagen, der Vivid ist unauffällig im positiven Sinn, dabei Super sensibel. Ob die Wippfreiheit am Dämpfer oder der Fanes-Kinematik liegt, will ich nicht beschwören. Allerdings brauche ich auch am Ende einer kräftezehrenden Tour, wenn der Tritt eckig wird, keine Plattform bzw. erhöhte Druckstufe.


----------



## Piefke (16. August 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ob die Wippfreiheit am Dämpfer oder der Fanes-Kinematik liegt, will ich nicht beschwören.


Ich sage, es liegt an der Fanes.
MZ Roco WC coil - DS fast ganz offen - auch da wippt nichts.
Sensibles Ansprechverhalten, kein Durchrauschen in der Mitte und trotzdem genug Reserven hinten heraus, so muss es sein. Passt auch perfekt zur Gabel - 55 RC3 EVO ti


----------



## hasardeur (16. August 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich sage, es liegt an der Fanes.



 Bin ich auch von überzeugt, wollte aber keine Parallel-Diskussion eröffnen.


----------



## wildsau.com (4. September 2012)

Kann mir einer kurz Erfahrungen zum Monarch Plus RC3 geben?Wiege mit Kleidung ca. 87 kg. Fahrprofil:Touren bis Parkeinsätze


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2012)

Wenn Du Parkeinsätze im Betracht ziehst, nimm lieber den Vivid Air.



Jetzt kommen bestimmt noch die üblichen Hinweise auf Coil-Dämpfer.....für Touren aber zu schwer.


----------



## Meller (4. September 2012)

Also ich hatte den Monarch bisher in meinem Uzzi drin und war sehr zufrieden damit. Bin hauptsächlich touren damit gefahren. Werd ihn auch weiter in miner neuen fanes fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. September 2012)

Kein Einwand....für Touren und Trails ist der Monarch sicher sehr gut, für Enduro vielleicht auch noch zu gebrauchen, für Parkeinsätze aber weniger. Da ist der Vivid Air die deutlich bessere Alternative, wenn man nicht zwei Dämpfer haben will (Coil für Park & Luft für Tour)


----------



## Piefke (5. September 2012)

Man kann auch mit einem Coildämpfer Touren fahren.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (5. September 2012)

Moinsen 

Mein Sohn und ich fahren beide den MZ Roco Air WC. Auf Touren und im Park ein Top Dämpfer.


----------



## Vogelsberger (5. September 2012)

Die vivid Air Pocket guide kannst du beiseite lassen,die ist eher für den Coil gemacht, für den Air gibts das hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts"]Vivid Air Tuning      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Danach 
Beginning Strocke 6 Klicks von der Schildkröte zum Hasen
Ending Strocke 3 von der Kröte aus
Dämpung 3 von ganz auf plus gedreht zurück drehen

Erst dann den Sag/Luftdruck einstellen.

Aber immer bedenken, das Fanes mag weniger Zugstufendämpfung....


----------



## imun (11. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit einem Coildämpfer Touren fahren.



Seh ich genau so


----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2012)

Man kann auch ohne Dämpfer Touren fahren.....nennt sich dann Hardtail 

Beim Stevens-Cup (XC Rennen) sind diese Jahr sogar ein paar lustige Typen mit Specialized Demo und Last Herb DH mitgefahren...geht auch....nur hatten sie Mühe, bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit ins Ziel zu kommen 

Es gibt also passende Teile und Kompromisse....richtet sich letztlich alles nach dem Anspruch.


----------



## Erdbär (14. Oktober 2012)

Gibts schon Erfahrungswerte zum Fox Float CTD Trail Adjust Factory-Series BV LV Kashima Dämpfer? Einsatzbereich wäre Touren in mäßigem bis anspruchsvollem Gelände und eher selten Bikepark. Die Alternative wäre der Vivid Air. Ich hätte schon gerne ein eher leichtes Enduro, deswegen diese Überlegung. Der Fox Float ist halt ne gute Ecke leichter.


----------



## RumbleJungle (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi Erdbär,

ich fahre den Float seit einer Saison und bin der Meinung, dass dieser für dein Einsatzgebiet bestens geeignet ist. Prima Funktion bei unschlagbar niedrigem Gewicht. Zu dem Trail Adjust Schnickschnack kann ich dir aber leider nichts sagen. Am Ende handelt es sich hierbei aber auch nur um einen neuen schicken Begriff für die Druckstufen 

Ich bin mit dem Float auch im Park unterwegs gewesen. Das geht und man kann auch da jede Menge Spaß mit dem Dämpfer haben. Sollten deine Parkbesuche die Anzahl 3-4 im Jahr überschreiten, würde ich dir zu etwas dickerem raten. Vivid & Co. oder vielleicht gleich ein Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Ottonormalverbraucher (zu denen ich mich zähle) + Float + Dauereinsatz im Park = keine gute Idee. Ausdauernde Touren & heftiger Traileinsatz = RP23 & Co.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2012)

Mir geht es weniger um Park oder nicht Park. Obwohl der Vivid dort aufgrund seiner zweistufigen Zugstufe enorme Vorteile hat.
Es geht vielmehr um Sensibilität des Hinterbaus, was auch oder vor allem auf schnellen Trails enorme Vorteile bringt, gerade wenn es verblockt wird oder auf Wurzelteppichen....und hier macht dem Vivid aktuell kein anderer Luftdämpfer was vor.

Wenn es leicht sein soll, aber dennoch deutlich besser, als der Fox, dann haben einige Fanes-Treiber hier den Roco Air als Lieblingsdämpfer erkoren.

DIE Alternative in Sachen Gewicht wäre sicher der BOS Vipr. Kannst ja mal den Ollo drauf ansprechen....der hat ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1o (15. Oktober 2012)

Der Roco Air ist zwar geil, aber mit knapp 500 Gramm kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2012)

Echt so schwer.....sieht er gar nicht nach aus. Dann ist er natürlich keine Alternative zum Vivid Air (ca. 530g).


----------



## ollo (15. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> DIE Alternative in Sachen Gewicht wäre sicher der BOS Vipr. Kannst ja mal den Ollo drauf ansprechen....der hat ihn.







 ...... soviel zum VIP r


wenn man Taub und nicht so Vivid verwöhnt ist, kann man sich den Kaufen. Alternativ den RT3 HV von Rock Shox


----------



## basti1985 (20. Oktober 2012)

RockShox Monarch RT3 oder RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 , merkt man da nen unterschied ?


----------



## Rines (20. Oktober 2012)

Kann leider nur von 2verschiedenen Rahmen sprechen. Deswegen sag ich nur das was wirklich in beiden Rahmen ähnlich wirken sollte. Der RT3 hat ne Plattform und der Plus nur ne stärkere Druckstufe. Das merke ich ganz gut. Die Plattform war auf jedenfalls "straffer" oder besser gesagt hat das wippen besser unterdrückt als die Druckstufe im Plus. Das Ansprechverhalten, kann ich jetzt nicht beschreiben da es da zu viele Unterschiede gibt. 
Das mit der Plattform ist auch nicht ganz aussagekräftig aber schon eher zu vergleichen ;-)


----------



## Chucknorman (20. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand in seinem Fanes einen Vivid Coil und kann was zur Wahl des Tunes und der Federhärte sagen? Wiege mit Ausrüstung 80kg.
MfG Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den Kage, den kleinen Kumpel vom Vivid. Habe bei 110kg das M/M Tune und ne 550'er Feder.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2012)

Rines schrieb:


> Kann leider nur von 2verschiedenen Rahmen sprechen. Deswegen sag ich nur das was wirklich in beiden Rahmen ähnlich wirken sollte. Der RT3 hat ne Plattform und der Plus nur ne stärkere Druckstufe. Das merke ich ganz gut. Die Plattform war auf jedenfalls "straffer" oder besser gesagt hat das wippen besser unterdrückt als die Druckstufe im Plus. Das Ansprechverhalten, kann ich jetzt nicht beschreiben da es da zu viele Unterschiede gibt.
> Das mit der Plattform ist auch nicht ganz aussagekräftig aber schon eher zu vergleichen ;-)



In der Fanes ist das doch total Wurscht. Wippunterdrückung bzw. Plattformdämpfung braucht dieser Rahmen nicht. Da die Frage in diesem Thread ja wohl auf die Fanes bezogen war, empfehle ich den Plus, da er eine (zwar fest eingestellte) zweistufige Zugstufendämpfung hat und somit besser verhindert, dass die Fanes bockt und den Reiter abwirft. Im Übrigen hat er auch eine Plattformdämpfung oder wozu dient der kleine blaue Hebel sonst?


----------



## KungFuChicken (22. Oktober 2012)

Der blaue Hebel am Monarch Plus ist eine stinknormale, dreistufige Druckstufeneinstellung - also keine Plattform. 
Die Zugstufe ist auch nicht zweistufig sondern ein normaler, gerasterter Drehknopf....


----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Der blaue Hebel am Monarch Plus ist eine stinknormale, dreistufige Druckstufeneinstellung - also keine Plattform.
> Die Zugstufe ist auch nicht zweistufig sondern ein normaler, gerasterter Drehknopf....



Intern und nicht von Außen einstellbar wie beim Vivid

hier mal der Text von RS :

_"Eine gute Dämpfung darf auch bei felsigem Gelände und nach steilen Abfahrten nicht versagen. Deshalb verwendet Dual Flow unabhängige Dämpfungskreisläufe für unterschiedliche Druckstufen bei großen und kleinen Schlägen. Über einen Einstellknopf lässt sich die Zugstufe am Anfangshub (kleiner Schlag) festlegen und eine voreingestellte Zugstufe am Endhub (großer Schlag) sorgt für eine perfekte Dämpfung auf jedem Gelände....."_


----------



## KungFuChicken (23. Oktober 2012)

Ha, so war das gemeint. Da bin ich gestern wohl auf der Leitung gestanden. 
Die Dual Flow Zugstufe sollte der Monarch RT3 allerdings imho auch haben.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Der blaue Hebel am Monarch Plus ist eine stinknormale, dreistufige Druckstufeneinstellung - also keine Plattform.
> Die Zugstufe ist auch nicht zweistufig sondern ein normaler, gerasterter Drehknopf....



Und was ist eine Plattformdämpfung anderes, als eine Lowspeed-Druckstufendämpfung?


----------



## KungFuChicken (23. Oktober 2012)

Eine echte Plattformdämpfung arbeitet mit einem Ventil (bei RS Floodgate genannt), dass erst ab einem gewissen (einstellbaren) Schwellwert Ölfluss ermöglicht. Damit kann z.B. verhindert werden, dass der Hinterbau bergauf im Federweg versinkt.
Der Tradeoff dafür ist ein sehr schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und, damit einhergehend, schlechtere Traktion.

Der RC3 verfügt jedoch nicht über ein solches Ventil und fährt sich auch anders.


----------



## zingel (24. Oktober 2012)

ich komme aus dem XC Bereich und warte auf mein Fanes AM mit Pinion.
Vorne kommt erstmal eine Revelation RCT3 mit 150mm  rein. Ich glaub die reicht 
für mich (72kg)

Hinten hab ich den Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt. vor allem weil ich auch nach 30min
runtershreddern keine Einbussen möchte. Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass er eine 
Plattform hat und bin mir nun nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich nicht besser den Monarch 
RT3 nehmen soll. Bei einem 1800 Höhenmeter-Anstieg im Wallis möcht ich schon, 
dass das Bike möglichst ruhig bleibt.

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
bisher fuhr ich ausschliesslich XC-Hardtails.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Fanes braucht keine Plattform. Der Hinterbau ist sowas von antriebsneutral...Ich würde eher die Gabel gegen eine ohne Absenkung tauschen (z.B. Lyrik in 160mm oder Sektor in 150mm), damit das Ansprechverhalten mit dem Hinterbau der Fanes mithalten kann. Es gibt aber auch ganz gute und vor allem leichtere Gabeln anderer Hersteller, z.B. DT Swiss EXM 150 oder EXC 150, beide auch in Carbon und mit Launch Control (automatisch rückstellende Absenkung).

Empfehlen würde ich Dir vor allem, die Fanes mal zu testen, damit Du einen eigenen Eindruck gewinnst. Egal, ob EN oder AM, die Kinematik ist ja sehr ähnlich. Und lass Dich nicht von weichen Fahrwerken verschrecken. Der Kulturschock wird groß sein, wenn man vom HT kommt, aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran und will dann nicht mehr tauschen. Und bitte teste auch andere Bikes der selben Klasse, damit Du erkennst, was gerade bezüglich Antriebsneutralität so existiert und wie andere Hersteller die Hinterbauten ihrer Bikes lahmlegen müssen (Plattform), damit die Teile überhaupt den Berg hoch kommen.


----------



## zingel (24. Oktober 2012)

testen werd ich schon, wenn ich das Teil hier hab!
Leute mit Erfahrung sagen das Bike sei gut, dann wird das auch so sein.

Das Alutech ist kein Ersatz für die XC-Hartails, sondern eine Ergänzung.

Gabel hab ich mich für die White Loop entschieden, die soll etwas steifer 
sein als die Revelation.

na dann lass ich mal den Monarch Plus.

thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (24. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und bitte teste auch andere Bikes der selben Klasse, damit Du erkennst, was gerade bezüglich Antriebsneutralität so existiert und wie andere Hersteller die Hinterbauten ihrer Bikes lahmlegen müssen (Plattform), damit die Teile überhaupt den Berg hoch kommen.



Du musst mal hinter einem Genius LT hochtreten und dabei mal vergleichen,
bei der Fanes mit Rp23 und offener Plattform bewegt sich das im Bereich von 2-3mm - und beim Genius LT im Traction Mode hast ungefähr den 5fachen Dämpferhub...


----------



## imun (24. Oktober 2012)

Warum trittst du dahinter


----------



## hasardeur (24. Oktober 2012)

Bestimmt nur einen kurzen Moment vor der Überrundung


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Warum trittst du dahinter



Manchmal braucht man solche Momente wie .......

*"Auffahrt des Schreckens Teil I"* 

 oder *"Hinterbau des Todes Teil V"* 



.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch hinterher fahren, wenn der Hintern von Steffi Marth vor mir wäre
Hach misst, die fährt ja für Scott


----------



## ollo (26. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich würde auch hinterher fahren, wenn der Hintern von Steffi Marth vor mir wäre
> Hach misst, die fährt ja für Scott



fährt sie nicht für Trek ??


----------



## JpunktF (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Steffi shuttelt bergauf und ist von vorn viel hübscher ;-)


----------



## slash-sash (27. Oktober 2012)

Mann ihr seid doof. Ihr nehmt mir alle Illusionen Ist doch egal, welches Bike sie unter dem Hintern hat der würde eh auf jedem Bike gut aussehen


----------



## ollo (28. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mann ihr seid doof. Ihr nehmt mir alle Illusionen Ist doch egal, welches Bike sie unter dem Hintern hat der würde eh auf jedem Bike gut aussehen




tztztztztz .... hier was zur Entschädigung

http://www.cyclepassion.com/images/product_images/popup_images/38_12.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich schon gesehen.  WObei sie in natura doch deutlich besser rüber kommt und sie sehr sympatisch wirkt.
Aber genug jetzt. Schließlich geht's hier um Dämpfer im Fanes und ich bin verheiratet


----------



## wildsau.com (14. November 2012)

Sooo, hab jetzt auch mal den vivid ins fanes eingebaut. Er läuft gut aber das gewisse etwas fehlt noch. Ich bräuchte mal tipps zum Einstellen.

Der Dämpfer ist ein 2013er mit M/M tune. Mein Gewicht liegt bei 86 kg fahrfertig.

Danke im Voraus für die Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## hasardeur (14. November 2012)

Such mal ein bisschen, es gibt da zig Postings drüber. Ansonsten sei Dir dieses Video empfohlen.


----------



## burn23 (14. November 2012)

Ich fahr meinen Vivid mit Ca. 13bar bei fast 90kg (35% Sag), LS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks, HS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks und Druckstufe 2 Klicks (alles von ganz offen)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Incredible S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildsau.com (15. November 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich fahr meinen Vivid mit Ca. 13bar bei fast 90kg (35% Sag), LS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks, HS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks und Druckstufe 2 Klicks (alles von ganz offen)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Incredible S mit Tapatalk 2


Danke, werds mal testen!


----------



## F1o (15. November 2012)

Fährt eigentlich jemand den BOS Void in der Fanes?
Scheint dem Vivid ja nicht unähnlich zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (20. November 2012)

burn23 schrieb:


> Ich fahr meinen Vivid mit Ca. 13bar bei fast 90kg (35% Sag), LS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks, HS-Zugstufe 3 Klicks und Druckstufe 2 Klicks (alles von ganz offen)



Ich fahr meinen Vivid mit 240 Psi also ca. 16,5 Bar bei ca.95kg und 30% SAG
LS Zugstufe von der Schildkröte 11 Klicks richtung Hasen ;-)
HS Zugstufe 1,5 Umdrehungen reindrehen
Kompression 3 Klicks Richtung +

mich wundert grad der Druckunterschied bei nur 5kg Gewichtsunterschied....


----------



## Thiel (20. November 2012)

Hängt ja auch vom Rahmen ab.


----------



## ollo (20. November 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Ich fahr meinen Vivid mit 240 Psi also ca. 16,5 Bar bei ca.95kg und 30% SAG
> LS Zugstufe von der Schildkröte 11 Klicks richtung Hasen ;-)
> HS Zugstufe 1,5 Umdrehungen reindrehen
> Kompression 3 Klicks Richtung +
> ...



Hinterbau in der 170 mm Stellung ?? Als ich meinen mal von 160 auf 170 umgestellt habe, mußte ich dem Dämpfer auch noch mal gut 4 Bar ein hauchen um überhaupt auf 35% zu kommen (Gesamt ist er Knapp vor Max Fülldruck) . Ich denke mal bei Ü 95 KG und 170 mm könnte der Vivid auch die H Druckstufe anstelle der M Vertragen.


----------



## schueffi (20. November 2012)

Ja in der 170mm Stellung


----------



## ollo (23. November 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Ja in der 170mm Stellung



habe Gestern mal wieder auf 160 mm umgebaut und habe jetzt 20-22% SAG und wie schon geschrieben in der 170mm Stellung bei gleichem Druck 35%-38%


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, wie habt ihr euren Vivid air eingestellt? Bei der 170 mm konfig und 105 kg?
SAG, roter Knopf, 2,5er Inbus Knopf(beide von der Schildkröte aus gezählt), blauer Knopf (komplett auf das + gedreht und dann von da aus)

..weiß nicht wie die Knöpfe richtig heissen, die Zug- & Druckstufen bringe ich immer durcheinander, da die ich die Englischen Begriff immer wieder vergesse ;-)

Und wie pumpt man richtig die Luft in das Teil, das Video von RS auf Youtube verwirrt mich (mein Englisch ist mies)


----------



## Hansharz (16. Dezember 2012)

Slve, wisst ihr auf die Schnelle, ob sich die luftkammer (ventil) drehen laesst? Bei ir geht die Pumpe nicht drauf. Gruss und danke


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

Tut sie nicht.


----------



## Hansharz (17. Dezember 2012)

OK, das ist schade, welche Pumpe benutzt ihr?
Auf machen Fotos steht beim dem Dämpfer das Ventil an einem anderen ort, gibt es unterschiedl. Modelle?
gruss


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Ventil zeigt in Fahrtrichtung links nach vorn, zumindest wenn der Dämpfer mit Piggy in Fahrtrichtung oben eingebaut ist.

Ich nutze die SKS-Pumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. Dezember 2012)

drehen lässt sich die Luftkammer bzw. der Kolben schon, ist aber nur ein verschieben von Links nach rechts und ändert nichts an der friggeligen Zugänglichkeit des Ventils 

mit der gezeigten wie auch mit der Topeak Pumpe geht es aber ganz gut


----------



## Hansharz (18. Dezember 2012)

wie, lässt es sich verschieben?
Danke & gruss


----------



## ollo (18. Dezember 2012)

Hansharz schrieb:


> wie, lässt es sich verschieben?
> Danke & gruss



Dämpfer ausbauen Luft raus, Luftkammer festhalten  und dann den Kolben am Piggy drehen. Das ganze wieder einbauen und Prüfen ob irgendein Teil mit irgend etwas Kolidiert beim Einfedern


----------



## Hansharz (24. Dezember 2012)

Hat funktioniert. Nachdem der daempfer nun nichnin der gewünschten Lage passt, und ich es auch nich passend hinbekommen habe, ne Frage: macht es dem daempfer nix aus, wenn das oelbad unten liegt, der daemper alsu mitbpiggy oben eingebaut wurde? Danke fuer eure Erfahrungen..


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2012)

Wieso Ölbad unten???

Der Dämpfer hat ein geschlossenes Dämpfungssystem, d.h. im Dämpfungssystem darf absolut keine Luft drin sein, ansonsten leidet die Dämpfungsperformance.

Für das Ausgleichsvolumen, dass man braucht wenn die Kolbenstange mit Dämpferkolben ins Dämpferrohr eintaucht ist der Ausgleichsbehälter zuständig.
In diesem befindet sich ein Trennkolben, auf der einen Seite das Dämpferöl und auf der anderen Seite Luft(besser reiner Stickstoff) unter einem Druck von ca. 15bar.

Somit ist ein Volumenausgleich möglich.

(Bei Dämpfern ohne Ausgleichsbehälter ist der Trennkolben im Dämpferrohr untergebracht)


----------



## Hansharz (24. Dezember 2012)

Salve, ich red davon, das das schmieroel nun unten ist und nicht an den dichtringen.., selbiges problem haben die gabeln, daher muss das bike gelegentlich aufn kopp. Frohes fest... Bei 15 grad


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Dezember 2012)

denke nicht das des was ausmacht, bei anständiger fahrweise sollte des öl eh nicht ruhig im dämpfer bleiben 

aber mal ne andere frage, will die lyrik rc2 dh und die hat ja eine einstellung für zugstufe und zwei einstellungen für die druckstufe (low-, highspeed)

jetzt überlege ich welchen dämpfer, also monarch plus oder vivid air.

aber wieso hat der vivid eine einstellung für druckstufe und zwei einstellungen für zugstufe? also genau anders rum wie bei der lyrik. versteh den sinn dahinter nicht


----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> aber wieso hat der vivid eine einstellung für druckstufe und 2 zwei einstellungen für zugstufe? also genau anders rum wie bei der lyrik. versteh den sinn dahinter nicht


Es gibt eine einfache Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Ghost.1 (25. Dezember 2012)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Lösung für das ominöse Problem ist wohl wie üblich: schmeiss weg das RS Zeugs und kauf das was er hat. 

Vielleicht sponsort er dich ja.


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> denke nicht das des was ausmacht, bei anständiger fahrweise sollte des öl eh nicht ruhig im dämpfer bleiben
> 
> aber mal ne andere frage, will die lyrik rc2 dh und die hat ja eine einstellung für zugstufe und zwei einstellungen für die druckstufe (low-, highspeed)
> 
> ...





der Vivid hat eine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Anfangszugstufe (roter Knopf) für die ersten 25% des Hubes. Die Endingstroke Zugstufe unterbindet das herauskicken wenn der Hub komplett genutzt wird (weswegen ja die meisten Bikeparkuser eine eher langsame Zugstufe fahren)

Im Prinzip kannst Du beim Vivid die Anfangszugstufe schnell fahren für die vielen kleinen Sachen Wurzelteppiche usw. und hast für die Groben Sachen den Endingstroke, simpel gesagt, bremst dieser den Kolben bei vollem Hub und wieder ausfedern auf die Anfangszugstufe runter..... ist schon Genial gemacht.

Der Monarch hat das zwar ähnlich, ist aber nicht extern einstellbar. Der Vivid ist zwar der schwerere von beiden aber auch der bessere und Flexiblere, der sich auch mit käuflich zu erwerbenden Shimsätzen in der Druck und Zugstufe anpassen lässt (für den Monarch gibt es die nicht) 

   @Hansharz

Das der Piggy oben ist hat sich auch nach zwei Jahren nicht Negativ bemerkbar gemacht. Eher Positiv, der Kolben sitzt nicht im Dreckbeschuss , schützt also die Lauffläche und Dichtungen und das Schmieröl kommt auch überall hin. Und wer seinen Dämpfer mag der schickt ihn auch Regelmäßig zum Service und hat dann lange Spaß damit


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Dezember 2012)

Hansharz schrieb:


> Salve, ich red davon, das das schmieroel nun unten ist und nicht an den dichtringen.., selbiges problem haben die gabeln, daher muss das bike gelegentlich aufn kopp. Frohes fest... Bei 15 grad



Achso, du meintest das Öl in der Luftkammer...
Hätt ich ja garnix erklären müssen




Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die Lösung für das ominöse Problem ist wohl wie üblich: schmeiss weg das RS Zeugs und kauf das was er hat.


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Achso, du meintest das Öl in der Luftkammer...
> Hätt ich ja garnix erklären müssen




doch doch war molto interessante.....


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Januar 2013)

Ich baue meine Fanes als Ersatz für ein Giant Faith Freerider und ein Carbon Specialized Enduro auf. Ersteres war mit einem Vivid Air, letzteres mit einem RP23 ausgestattet.

Meine Fanes soll nun von Bikepark bis Endurotour alles mitmachen. Habe mich für den Monarch Plus entschieden. Bin mal gespannt ob das die richtige Wahl war...

Na ja, nicht mehr lange und dann werde ich das Bike in Bozen testen können


----------



## Astaroth (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte den Vivid genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Januar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Vivid genommen



Ich ebenso... bzw hab ich mich für den Vivid entschieden

Bin den Monarch+ letzte Saison in nem anderen Bike gefahren...
Hat mich nicht besonders überzeugt, vorallem weil er beim schnelleren bergabspielen ziemlich schnell so warm wurde, dass er Dämpfungsmäßig extrem nachgelassen hat...

War einfach ziemlich überfordert im Enduro...

Zum Touren war er völlig okay.

Wenns aber auch mal etwas hurtiger den Berg runter gehen soll ist der Monarch net des gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## PeterTheo (10. Januar 2013)

Der Vivid taugt absolut für Tour und bergab 
In diesem Rad sowieso. Sozusagen ein sorglos Dämpfer ;-)


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Januar 2013)

Mal schaun, wechseln kann ich ja immer noch. 

Bin damals das Fanes mit einem RP23 probegefahren. Selbst damit war ich schwer begeistert. Daher dachte ich dass der Monarch Plus sicher ausreichen würde.


----------



## vorwaerts (10. Januar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wechseln kann ich ja immer noch.



Genau so ist das 

Habe z. B. den Monarch Plus, weil ich den einfach mal testen wollte, weil er günstig ist/war und vom Gewicht voll i. O.
Bisher passt er zu meinem Fahrstil und meinen Bedürfnissen. Habe den allerdings erst ca. 4 Monate in Gebrauch, so sind längere Abfahrten mir bisher nicht möglich gewesen. Mal sehen, ob er dann warm werden sollte 

Einfach mal fahren und ausprobieren.


----------



## flames (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

überlege mir einen Fanes Rahmen zuzulegen. Habe aber nur einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge. Kann ich den im Fanes trotzdem verbauen ohne Probleme?

mfg

P.


----------



## Piefke (13. Januar 2013)

200 mm sind definitiv zu wenig für die Fanes, du brauchst 216 mm.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Januar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für einen Dämpfer? Weshalb verkaufst Du ihn nicht und holst Die einen 216er? Im Bikemarkt gibt es immer ausreichend Angebote und 216mm ist ein gängiges Maß.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Januar 2013)

Hi

muss mal ne Frage an die Fanes Besitzer mit Monarch Plus richten:

Habe heute mal die ersten kleinen Runden über den Hof drehen können. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nach meinem Dafürhalten mit dem Monarch Plus recht satt an. Ich habe den L/M Tune bei ca. 75kg Gewicht. Das L steht ja für den Rebound, das M für die Compression. Ist das Originalsetup wie von Alutech geliefert.

Allerdings bin ich mit der Zugstufe schon ganz offen und mir kommt der Hinterbau noch immer etwas langsam vor. Konnte das noch jemand beobachten?

Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Rines (17. Januar 2013)

Nein Defenetiv nicht! Ich fahr die Zugstufe recht geschlossen (aber auch so eingestellt) und der Hinterbau fühlt sich "richtig" an. Eventuell hast du ein anderes empfinden was die Dämpfung angeht oder es ist etwas "Defekt". 
Welche Vergleiche hast du denn zu anderen Hinterbauten?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht liegt die Trägheit an den miserablen Rock Shox Dämpferbuchsen. Einfach mal Huber-Buchsen verbauen. Andererseits brauchen 160/170mm eben auch etwas Zeit, zum Ein- und Ausfedern.

Huber-Buchsen gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. Januar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> muss mal ne Frage an die Fanes Besitzer mit Monarch Plus richten:
> 
> ...




Hi,

gibt dem Dämpfer mal etwas Zeit sich "einzuschleifen" alles Neu alles recht Stramm, da kann das passieren. Und wie viel Grad Außentemperatur sind es bei Dir gerade ?? Auch die Kälte trägt etwas zur Trägheit bei.

Wobei die Huberbuchsen auch bei eingefahrenem Dämpfer sinnvoll sind


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Januar 2013)

Ja, das kann schon sein. Ich werde mal berichten...


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Januar 2013)

Huber Buchsen kann ich nur empfehlen. Tolle Sache. So ist der Dämpfer schön fluffig geworden.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Januar 2013)

Solche WunderBuchsen werde ich meinem Fanes auch noch gönnen obwohl der Vivid für meinen Geschmack eh schon butterweich im Ansprechverhalten ist.


----------



## LockeTirol (17. Januar 2013)

Hab ich mir gerade mal angeschaut die Dinger. Habt ihr die 2- oder 3-teiligen genommen?

Gibt es eigendlich auch passende Nadellager wie sie Liteville jetzt neuerdings verbaut?


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe die zweiteilige im Vivid verbaut und ich muss sagen, so ist der vivid noch besser, warum sollte das nicht auch bei deinem Monarch funktionieren.


----------



## ollo (18. Januar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gerade mal angeschaut die Dinger. Habt ihr die 2- oder 3-teiligen genommen?
> 
> Gibt es eigendlich auch passende Nadellager wie sie Liteville jetzt neuerdings verbaut?




zweiteilig sollten sie sein.

Was sollte ein (abfälligeres) Nadellager (auch wenn es vielleicht aus Weltraummaterial besteht) besser können als eine Präzise gefertigte Huber Buchse in Verbindung mit dem IGUS Gleitlager ???    Zumal die Gleitlager wesentlich Preiswerter sind und nicht Rosten


----------



## fabi.e (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich werde mir bald wahrscheinlich auch ein FANES EN zulegen.
Komponenten kommen alle aus meinem jetzigen Gefährt. 
Als Dämpfer wird also vorerst ein Fox Float RP23 spendiert...
Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer im FANES gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## slash-sash (4. Februar 2013)

Ich werde hier jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder gesteinigt, aber warum wird der Dämpfer wohl nicht mehr angeboten?! 
Ich habe da mal ein paar kleine Zeilen zu geschrieben, da ich im Fanes anfänglich den RP23 hatte, dann leihweise von Jü den Marzocchi und jetzt den Vivid Air.
Fazit: Wenn du den RP23 nur als Übergang fahren willst; also für max. 2 Std. ; ist er ok. Aber er wird dir das Potenzial des Fanes enorm einschränken und ist in keinsterweise zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2013)

Verkauf den RP23 im Bikemarkt. Es gibt genug Fans. Dann kaufst Du Dir gebraucht entweder den Vivid Air R2C, den Roco, einen Swinger oder Monarch+. Das wären die von mir bevorzugten Dämpfer in absteigender Priorität. Ich denke, Coil kommt nicht in Frage. Oder?


----------



## burn23 (4. Februar 2013)

Den RP23 hatte ich auch kurze Zeit montiert, war echt nicht prickelnd. Der Vivid Air dagegen ist ein Traum!


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2013)

Also so schlecht ist der RP23 nicht. Ich habe das Fanes damals mit eben diesem Dämpfer Probe gefahren und fand es top. Wenn man damit hauptsächlich Touren fahren will, ist der doch ok.

Bedenkt auch dass bisher alle Test in den Magazinen (zumiondest die die ich kenne) mit einem RP23 waren. Dann kann der so schlecht ja wohl nicht sein.

Zu richtig moshen ist der Vivid wohl besser, aber vielleicht will das ja nicht jeder?


----------



## Thiel (4. Februar 2013)

Der Manitou Revox Pro ist auch ein sehr solider Dämpfer. Da gabs bei CRC wieder sehr gute Angebote. 
Ist mal was anderes


----------



## Kharne (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich Touren fahren will kauf ich mir ein 120mm Fully.
Wer sich ne Fanes mit nem Rp23 *erleichtern* will, der hat da falsche Rad. 

Die Fanes ist zum moshen da, deswegen gehört da auch ein Dämpfer mit viel Volumen und Piggy rein -> Coladose.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2013)

Der RP23 wird wohl deswegen nicht mehr angeboten weil er von Fox nicht mehr produziert wird. Gibt ja jetzt dieses Trail Tune Dingens am Float.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2013)

Der Float CTD ist der neue RP23. Dass die Bikes mit Fox-Fahrwerk zu den Bravos gehen liegt wohl daran, dass da nix anderes gewinnt. Schau Dir die ganzen Testsieger doch mal an!


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn ich Touren fahren will kauf ich mir ein 120mm Fully.
> Wer sich ne Fanes mit nem Rp23 *erleichtern* will, der hat da falsche Rad.
> 
> Die Fanes ist zum moshen da, deswegen gehört da auch ein Dämpfer mit viel Volumen und Piggy rein -> Coladose.



Wenn Du mit Touren die Isartrails meinst, gebe ich Dir recht. Richtige Endurotouren in den Alpen sollten wohl auch mit einer Fanes mit RP23 gehen.


----------



## slash-sash (5. Februar 2013)

Na klar geht das. Aber egal, ob du moschen willst oder nicht. Fahr den RP23 mal auf einer gemütlichen Hausrunde (z.B. hier bei uns auf der Alb). Da wirst du sehr schnell feststellen, dass der Vivid Air oder der Roco Air selbst bergauf besser sind, als der Fox UND das, obwohl das Fanes nicht zum Wippen neigt und antriebsneutral ist.
Größter Kritikpunkt meinerseits: Er fühlt sich nach 120mm an (damit wären wir bei dem Tourendämpfer )
Nee, Spaß beiseite. Aber ich bin wirklich mega unsensibel, was Fahrwerksabstimmung angeht. Aber eines ist ganz deutlich zu spüren. der Fox hat eine Anfangsprogression und eine Endprogression. Aber im mittleren Federweg rauscht er durch. Damit fühlt sich das Bike nach 120mm an. Ich habe damals wirklich alles probiert; von 15% SAG bis 40% SAG. Keine Chance. Immer das gleiche Bild.
Daher kann ich nur zum Vivid raten. Setzt aber voraus, dass man sich mit dem Teil beschäftigt und viel ausprobiert, um wirklich das Potenzial des Dämpfers und damit des Hinterbaus raus zu holen. Wer lieber Luft-drauf-SAG-einstellen-fahren will, sollte den Roco Air nehmen. Den Monarch kenne ich nicht.
Auch ich kann die Reihenfolge von hasadeur nur bestätigen.
Und das mit dem Fox-Fahrwerk und den Bike-Bravos ist zwar traurig, aber war. Selbst Schuld, wenn der Tester ein Top-Bike mit einem Fox Fahrwerk testet und gar nicht weiß, was das Ding wirklich im Stande wäre zu leisten


----------



## TheMrJustus (5. Februar 2013)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Roco WC Air im Vergleich zum Vivid? Der Roco wird immer nur so am Rande mal erwähnt...


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Der Float CTD ist der neue RP23. Dass die Bikes mit Fox-Fahrwerk zu den Bravos gehen liegt wohl daran, dass da nix anderes gewinnt. Schau Dir die ganzen Testsieger doch mal an!



Ich will da auch eigentlich nicht weiter drauf rumreiten. Aber in dem Test in der Freeride hat ein Rocky Slayer mit Monarch Plus als Testsieger abgeschnitten. 
Ich glaube den Zeitschriften bei weitem nicht alles. Eines weiß ich aber ganz sicher: Diese typen sind nicht ganz blöd und fahren können die, aber richtig. habe speziell die Freeride Mannschaft bereits zwei mal beim Testen in Bozen Kohlern gesehen und ich kann mich da nur verneigen. Außerdem gehen mir diese Verschwörungstheorien echt richtig auf den Geist.

Zum Thema Dämpfer im Fanes, ich selber werde jetzt meinen Monarch Plus mal testen. Zusätzlich werde ich mir auch einen Vivid Air zum vergleich einbauen und dann entscheiden. Für mich kommt auch kein RP23 ins Bike aber den als so unbrauchbar darzustellen finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Leider ist es keine Theorie. Es gibt sehr verlässliche Quellen, die das Gegenteil berichten. Ich kenne mindestens drei Bike-Hersteller/-Importeure, die diese Verschwörungstheorien leider nur zu gut kennen. Dabei handelt es sich um recht bekannte Marken. Mindestens eine davon gewinnt übrigens in Serie, ist aus D, aber nicht aus Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## LockeTirol (5. Februar 2013)

Ich halte diese These für sehr gewagt. Interessanterweise wird dieser Hersteller (ich glaube zu wissen welchen Du meinst) ja nicht nur in deutschsprachigen Magazinen Testsieger. 

Kann es daher sein dass diese Räder für den ganz durchschnittlichen Biker einfach gute Bikes mit einem sehr guten Preisleistungsverhältnis sind?

Es ist ja nicht jeder so gepolt wie der typische MTB-News Forumsleser. Ich habe einige Kumpels die mehr als happy mit solcher Art Bike sind. Für mich persönlich ist das aber auch nix.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Februar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Für mich kommt auch kein RP23 ins Bike aber den als so unbrauchbar darzustellen finde ich nicht richtig.



Ich seh das genau so. Unbrauchbar ist er nicht.................. Im Fanes aber schon.


----------



## fabi.e (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ist ja eine richtige Disskussion aus meiner Anfrage zu dem RP23 entbrannt 
Find ich sehr gut, danke erstmal an alle Meinungen!

Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich mir zuerst den RP23 reinbaue und wenn dann wieder Geld für den Vivid Air locker sitzt, lege ich mir den zu. 
Der kostet ja schon ne Stange mehr... Obwohl er für meinen Kanada Urlaub in Vancouver/Whistler dieses Jahr besser geeignet wäre, als der RP23 

Aber joa, gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz so schlecht kann es ja wirklich nicht sein, wenn der Fox Float (RP23 Nachfolger) immer noch angeboten wird. Ich werd es mal ausprobieren!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. Februar 2013)

Der Vivid Air kostet oft nur 349-399
Gab auch schon mehrere neue Angebote mit 299.
Auch gut gebraucht kann man den nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (7. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann habe ich gestern, als ich mal geschaut habe nur die DH Versionen gesehen.... die stehen nÃ¤mlich fÃ¼r 450-590 â¬ drin, was ich ziemlich abschreckend fand...


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2013)

Es gibt nur den Vivid R2C Air

keine abgespeckte Version


----------



## burn23 (7. Februar 2013)

Doch gibt's: Heißt Vivid Air R2 und hat keine einstellbare Lowspeed-Druckstufe. Wird aber nur selten angeboten.


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den noch nie irgendwo verbaut gesehen. 

Das selbe bei der abgespeckten Coil Version 
Oder beim Kage, der eh schon günstig ist. 
Was es auf dem Papier gibt, zählt für mich nicht


----------



## Piefke (7. Februar 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich mir zuerst den RP23 reinbaue und wenn dann wieder Geld für den Vivid Air locker sitzt, lege ich mir den zu.


Warum dann nicht gleich nen "richtigen" Dämpfer als Zweitdämpfer?
Hol dir doch einen Coil, z.B. gibt es den Roco recht preiswert zum Rahmen dazu.


----------



## Hansharz (7. Februar 2013)

gäääääähhn..


----------



## Emtix (18. Februar 2013)

Habe mal eine Frage:

Kann man die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air im Federweg verstellen?
Die Gabel wird ja mit 160mm und mit 170mm angeboten.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die von 170 auf 160 abzuändern?
Haltet ihr es für Sinvoll wenn am Heck auch "nur" 160mm gefahren wird?

Danke


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2013)

Zwischen 160 und 170 mm ändert man mit Spacern, die Einbauhöhe bleibt dabei gleich. Die 170er Lyrik passt auch mit 160er Heck famos, zumal meine Lyrik sogar 5 kostenlose mm mehr hat.
Also nix machen, einfach so lassen und Spass haben


----------



## swoosh999 (18. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Zwischen 160 und 170 mm ändert man mit Spacern, die Einbauhöhe bleibt dabei gleich.



Echt? Eig. sollte die 160er 545mm einbauhöhe haben, die 170er 555mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMrJustus (18. Februar 2013)

Die Einbauhöhe wird sich denke ich schon auch ändern. Das würde sonst auch keinen Sinn machen, dass die SAG Anzeige für 160mm höher anfängt als bei 170...


----------



## Piefke (18. Februar 2013)

555 mm bei 170 und 545 mm bei 160
so stehts im Manual.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2013)

Und ich war wirklich überzeugt, das die SAG Anzeigen gleich tief starten...habe ich wohl immer falsch hingesehen  Also ändert sich die Einbauhöhe um genau den 1cm Federweg, aber an der Tatsache, dass 170 und auch 180 mm Federweg prima zur Fanes EN passen, ob mit 170 oder 160 mm Hinterbau, ändert sich nix


----------



## zec (18. Februar 2013)

Mich würde eh interessieren, wer (und warum) sein Fanes EN mit der 160mm Einstellung am Heck fährt?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen die Einstellung 2 (160 mm) und empfinde den Hinterbau als progressiver und insgesamt etwas strammer, was mir persönlich ganz gut gefällt. Vorher bin ich die Einstellung 1 (170 mm) gefahren. Ich werde demnächst mal wieder auf 170 zurück wechseln, um besser vergleichen zu können und dann vielleicht etwas mehr Druckstufe zugeben.


----------



## zec (18. Februar 2013)

Hmm, habe ehrlich gesagt die 160er Einstellung noch nie probiert. Gleich nach dem Auspacken habe ich am Dämpfer die flache 170er Position ausgewählt. Und nachdem ich bergauf keinen Nachteil (zu meinen anderen Bikes) gespürt habe und der Hinterbau bergab so wunderbar gebügelt hat, sah ich persönlich keinen Grund mal die anderen Positionen zu probieren  .
Welchen Dämpfer fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (18. Februar 2013)

Edit: Schon gesehen - den Vivid Air.


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2013)

jeder so wie er mag, eines der Vorteile wenn man wählen kann 

170 mm ist meine Wahl wenn es richtig "scheppern" soll (rumpelige Trails ohne rumgehüpfe) , da habe ich lieber einen Hinterbau mit ordentlich Plüsch und tiefem Tretlager. Die 160 ist meine Wahl wenn es von einer zur anderen Abfahrt geht oder die Strecke etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit und ein nicht ganz so softes Heck braucht oder auch eher die Klassische Enduro Tour ist. Wobei sich das Heck mit einem anderen Dämpfer noch straffer abstimmen lässt und der Vortrieb noch besser ist


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mich würde eh interessieren, wer (und warum) sein Fanes EN mit der 160mm Einstellung am Heck fährt?




Ich

Gefällt mir für die heimischen Mittelgebirgstrails und zum rumspielen besser, da ich ein wenig mehr Rückmeldung vom Heck bekomme.

Ein kleiner Unterschied ist bergauf schon zu spüren denk ich...

Auch mit der 160mm Einstellung und Vivid Air ist die Fanes des mega Bügeleisen 
Bin noch nichts besseres in der Kategorie gefahren


----------



## zec (20. Februar 2013)

Ah, doch mehr als ich gedacht habe  . Vielleicht sollte ich in einer Musestunde auch mal die 160er Position antesten um selber zu erfahren was dran ist.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. März 2013)

Ich habe übrigens das Gefühl dass Ihr recht hattet. Der Monarch Plus ist echt nicht so der Bringer. Glaube ich wechsel noch auf einen Vivid Air. Das neue Bike von meinem Kumpel Marco war im Vergleich sch wesentlich potenter...


----------



## ollo (3. März 2013)

es ist einfach "nur" die Zugstufe im M Tune die den Dämpfer so zäh macht....... aber mit dem Vivid macht man nichts verkehrt (es sei denn man steht auf Coil  )


----------



## Rines (3. März 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das neue Bike von meinem Kumpel Marco war im Vergleich sch wesentlich potenter...


Vergleichst du das mit dem Speci?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> es ist einfach "nur" die Zugstufe im M Tune die den Dämpfer so zäh macht....... aber mit dem Vivid macht man nichts verkehrt (es sei denn man steht auf Coil  )



Die Zustufe ist aber bereits L. Noch weniger geht nicht. Und Huber Buchsen sind auch bereits verbaut


----------



## LockeTirol (3. März 2013)

Rines schrieb:


> Vergleichst du das mit dem Speci?



In gewisser Weise schon. Wir haben uns schließlich die Bikes für den gleichen Einsatzzweck gekauft. Im Detail natürlich nicht. Sind beides komplett Unterschiedliche Interpretationen des Themas.

Beide Bikes sollen für Enduro/Freeridetouren im Alpenraum, Bikepark (bei mir allerdings gemäßigt) und ggf. ein Endurorennen herhalten.


----------



## ollo (4. März 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Zustufe ist aber bereits L. Noch weniger geht nicht. Und Huber Buchsen sind auch bereits verbaut




 shit, mehr geht dann wirklich nicht .... Vivid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (22. März 2013)

Hat wer ne ca Einstellung für den rocco air bei 80 kg ? Bin mir da was unschlüssig .


----------



## Thiel (22. März 2013)

Nimm deine Pumpe mit auf die nächste Tour und fahre ihn mal mit 10% Sag, 20% Sag, 30% Sag und 40% Sag.

Du wirst dann schnell feststellen, was dir passt. Zugstufe so schnell einstellen, das er bei zB 10 Treppenstufen nicht verhärtet. 

Druckstufe ist ja auch gut spürbar eigentlich


----------



## PeterTheo (30. März 2013)

Suche eine Coil Dämpfer für Park Einsätze, welchen fahrt Ihr im Fanes EN 3.0?
Als Länge geht nur 216 mm oder?


----------



## Piefke (30. März 2013)

Es geht nur 216 mm.
Ich fahre den Roco WC, geht sehr gut. Hab zwar eine Fanes der ersten Serie, aber das spielt ja beim Dämpfer keine Rolle.


----------



## PeterTheo (30. März 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es geht nur 216 mm.
> Ich fahre den Roco WC, geht sehr gut. Hab zwar eine Fanes der ersten Serie, aber das spielt ja beim Dämpfer keine Rolle.



ok, was ist der unterschied zu TST R?


----------



## Piefke (30. März 2013)

Der WC hat eine einstellbare Druckstufe mit mehr Klicks als die 5 Stufen beim TST. Der TST geht auch sehr gut, bin beide schon in der Fanes gefahren. Da ich das TST aber nicht gebraucht habe, ist jetzt der WC drin und der TST liegt rum als Erstzdämpfer.


----------



## Thiel (30. März 2013)

Kann man den TST nicht auch sperren ?


----------



## zec (30. März 2013)

Nicht ganz. Ist der Hebel in der Climb-Position (sprich mit max. Lowspeed-Druckstufe), kann man den Dämpfer trotzdem noch ein Stückerl einfedern.


----------



## PeterTheo (31. März 2013)

alles klar, habe mir einen Roco WC organisiert. Passen eigentlich die Dämpferbuchsen vom Vivid air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es geht nur 216 mm.
> Ich fahre den Roco WC, geht sehr gut. Hab zwar eine Fanes der ersten Serie, aber das spielt ja beim Dämpfer keine Rolle.



so, ich habe mir einen Roco WC besorgt. Und nun meine Frage, da die Feder noch fehlt, welche? bei ca. 68 kg Gewicht? 450 x 2,5 oder weicher? 

Welche fährst du?


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2013)

Weicher, ich fahre 450 oder 400 bei 85 kg.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2013)

super, danke!


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2013)

Passen eigentlich auch Feder andere Hersteller in den Roco WC? Oder muss es MZ sein?


----------



## Piefke (2. April 2013)

Fox passt (leichter, aber teurer) und Manitou auch (billiger, aber schwerer).


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2013)

RS nicht ? Aber Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (2. April 2013)

RS weiß icht nicht.


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2013)

ok, ich suche mal den Bikemarkt nach Fox & Manitou ab


----------



## PeterTheo (12. April 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Es geht nur 216 mm.
> Ich fahre den Roco WC, geht sehr gut. Hab zwar eine Fanes der ersten Serie, aber das spielt ja beim Dämpfer keine Rolle.



Hallo, habe mir den Roco coil wc eingebaut, alles Super soweit, nur verstehe ich die Einstellung über das Luftventil am Piggy Bag nicht. Kannst du mit da Helfen? Danke!


----------



## Thiel (15. April 2013)

Damit stellst du den Durchschlagschutz ein. Beachte den mind. und höchst Druck.


----------



## PeterTheo (16. April 2013)

Aha ok danke!


----------



## nino85 (22. April 2013)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Konfigurator für die günstigste Fanes rum... Den Aufpreis zur Lyrik würde ich lieber in Dämpfer und Anbauteile stecken und die 55CR behalten. 

Die Frage ist jetzt: Roco Air Worldcup oder einen RockShox Dämpfer? 
Der Monarch ist bei meinem Gewicht nach 2 abfahrten Bikepark schätzungsweise ziemlich am Limit was die Temperatur angeht.

Bleiben noch Roco, Monarch Plus und Vivid. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Vivid Air? 

Mich reizt der Roco irgendwie mehr als der Monarch plus - warum kann ich nicht mal sagen...

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das das erste Enduro wird - mein CC-Bike ist halt einfach ziemlich am Limit - 

Fazit aus Flims letztes Jahr: 
Bremse war am Ende
Knieschmerzen weil der Runca-Trail für das Copperhead einfach zu rumpelig ist
Krämpfe in den Händen weil Bremse am Sack und die 100mm Gabel halt doch viel durchreicht

Fazit: Ein Bike für Bügel-Arbeiten muss her - nur mit was für nem Fahrwerk. 

Ach ja - 100kg naggisch


----------



## PeterTheo (22. April 2013)

Also, ich fahr bei 105 kg den Vivid Air und eine RS Totem Coil, als Ersatz Dämpfer hab ich noch einen Roco Coil WC. Der Roco Coil ist sensibler als der Vivid Air (ist ja auch kein Wunder, da Coil), aber den Vivid Air fahr ich lieber da universell für alles Nutzbar, Tour, Park, Downhill, ... 1x einstellen = alles super

Ach ja, bei meinem Gewicht finde ich die RS Totem "Stabiler" und angenehmer als die RS Lyrik.


----------



## zec (22. April 2013)

Habe in meinem Fanes Enduro den Roco TST Air. Unterschied zum Worldcup ist, dass der TST eine fünfstellig verstellbare Plattformdämpfung hat. Der Worldcup hat stattdessen eine verstellbare Druckstufe. Ansonsten sollten die beiden Dämpfer aber vergleichbar sein. 
Habe mich damals auf gut Glück für den Roco entschieden und meine Entscheidung bisher auch nicht bereut. Bin nämlich von der Sorte, dass ich nicht gerne alle möglichen Setups am Dämpfer austesten will - wenn du darauf Lust hast, bietet dir der Vivid Air auf jeden Fall mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Mit meinen knapp 70kg (mit Ausrüstung) fahre ich den Roco mit 30% Sag. Ein Losbrechmoment ist beim TST Air quasi nicht vorhanden. Das Teil hat eine, meiner Meinung nach, stark ausgeprägte Endprogression (bereits bei minimalem Druck im Piggyback), stört mich aber nicht wirklich. Was mir aber auf jeden Fall auffällt: Je mehr ich Gas gebe umso besser arbeitet der Dämpfer. Temperaturprobleme hatte ich bisher nicht, aber mit meinen 60kg wärs auch ein Wunder  .

Es gibt hier ansonsten einige sehr zufriedene Vivid Air-Benutzer. Meiner Meinung nach machst du mit keinem der beiden Dämpfer einen Fehler.


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2013)

Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn Du bisher lediglich 100mm Hardtail gewohnt bist, fehlt etwas Erfahrung, um mit einer Entscheidung wirklich glücklich zu werden. Das betrifft Gabel und Dämpfer. Wenn man vom Hardtail kommt, ist quasi jeder Dämpfer klasse und jede Gabel über 120mm ebenfalls. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder Du vertraust der Schwarmintelligenz, was Lyrik + Vivid Air bedeutet, oder Du machst erst einmal eigene Erfahrungen. Die 55CR ist eine Luftgabel und bleibt auch eine. Die Lyrik kannst Du für wenig Geld von Air auf Coil umbauen, wenn gewollt (und wieder zurück). Dabei ist die Lyrik auch steif genug für Dein Gewicht. Die Dämpfungseinheit ist eh dieselbe, wie in der Totem. Ach ja, wenn es unbedingt eine Zocchi sein soll, nimm die 55RC3 Ti Evo. Das wäre zumwindest meine Wahl für Coil. Wenn Du sonst Kohle sparen willst, mach es bei Schaltung, Rädern und Bremsen. Die günstigeren Varianten haben da weniger Nachteile, als bei Federlementen.


----------



## nino85 (22. April 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten bisher 



hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn Du bisher lediglich 100mm Hardtail gewohnt bist, fehlt etwas Erfahrung, um mit einer Entscheidung wirklich glücklich zu werden. Das betrifft Gabel und Dämpfer. Wenn man vom Hardtail kommt, ist quasi jeder Dämpfer klasse und jede Gabel über 120mm ebenfalls.


Da sind wir uns einig 



> Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder Du vertraust der Schwarmintelligenz, was Lyrik + Vivid Air bedeutet, oder Du machst erst einmal eigene Erfahrungen.


Das die Lyrik gut ist, glaube ich sofort - Die kostet aber an der Fanes auch saftige 260 Euro aufpreis zur 55 CR. Das entspricht ziemlich exakt dem Aftermarket- Unterschied zwischen beiden Gabeln. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich da den Unterschied wirklich "erfahren" kann. Im Gegensatz zu einem Dämpfer (der in Serie nur eine Zugstufendämpfung hat und bei meinem Gewicht bei längeren Abfahrten durchaus an sein Limit kommen könnte).



> ...Dabei ist die Lyrik auch steif genug für Dein Gewicht. Die Dämpfungseinheit ist eh dieselbe, wie in der Totem.



Ist die 55CR nicht steif genug?



> Ach ja, wenn es unbedingt eine Zocchi sein soll, nimm die 55RC3 Ti Evo. Das wäre zumwindest meine Wahl für Coil.



Die steht leider nicht zur Auswahl - nur die 55 CR und die Lyrik RC2DH - ich kaufe nur ein Komplettrad - selber zusammenbauen ist einfach zu teuer.



> Wenn Du sonst Kohle sparen willst, mach es bei Schaltung, Rädern und Bremsen. Die günstigeren Varianten haben da weniger Nachteile, als bei Federlementen.



Dass ich da weniger Einbußen hätte, glaube ich dir aufs Wort aber die Rechnung sieht für mich momentan so aus:

Ich bekomme für 260 Euro extra bei der Fanes v.1 entweder:

Lyrik RC2DH statt 55 CR
oder
Vivid air (150 Euro) & X9 (80 Euro) und 30 Euro für Pedale, etc.
oder 
Roco RC Worldcup (90 Euro) & X9 (80 Euro) & Elixir 9 (50 Euro) und 40 Euro für Pedale, etc.

Alternativ könnte ich natürlich auch einfach 55 CR und Monarch R fahren und die 260 Euro sparen - dafür komme ich im Aftermarket aber nicht weit.

Die Kombi Lyrik-Upgrade + Vivid Air-Upgrade liegt mit über 400 Euro einfach über meinem Budget. Ich versuche daher, das beste rauszuholen. 
Wenn ihr jetzt der Meinung seid, mit der 55 CR kann man nichts anfangen, muss ich mir überlegen, was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (22. April 2013)

Ist die Zocchi denn überhaupt lieferbar?

X9/Elixir 9 lohnen sich nicht, dann lieber die Kohle sparen!


----------



## nino85 (22. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ist die Zocchi denn überhaupt lieferbar?...



da habe ich nicht nachgefragt - ist halt so die Standard-Konfiguration. Da das Bike auf "lieferbar" steht, bin ich jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass auch die Komponenten lieferbar sind


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Leute die letztes Jahr ne Fanes mit Zocchi bestellt haben durften teilweise lange warten, bis 
Anfang März wenn ich das noch richtig im Schädel hab 

Anyway, ich wär für Vivid Air und Lyrik, dann halt lieber noch was sparen und später richtig zugreifen.


----------



## slash-sash (23. April 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du dir den Mehrpreis des Vivid gegenüber dem Zocchi sparen kannst. Ich hatte beide drin und muß sagen, dass der Vivid im Fanes einen Tick besser geht. Ob er jedoch den Mehrpreis wert ist würde ich für mich mit "Nein" beantworten. Das Geld würde ich mir schon mal sparen.
Der Mehrpreis auf X9 finde ich auch rausgeschmissenes Geld. Kannst du im Schadensfall immer noch wechseln. Das, was dran ist funktioniert erst einmal, hält deinem Gewicht stand und ist auch sonst robust. Bei den Bremsen möchte ich dir nichts raten, sondern lediglich eine Vermutung abgeben, da ich nicht in deiner Geichtsklasse "spiele", sondern in ZEC's; nämlich 67kg. Da vorne eine große 200er Scheibe und hinten eine 180er Scheibe drauf ist, vermute ich mal, dass du vorerst mit den Bremsen klar kommen wirst. Das Geld würde ich mir auch schon mal sparen.
Lediglich bei der Gabel kann ich dir nichts raten. Ich fahre zwar die 55CR '12, aber wie schon geschrieben, wiege ich deutlich weniger. Da tendiere ich aus dem Bauch heraus zu der Lyrik. 
Also spar leiber noch mal 90E für den Zocci-Dämpfer und nimm die Lyyrik; Bauchgefühl.
Soweit ich weiß; ich habe jetzt keine Lust nachzuschauen; wird die Standardversion doch ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze ausgeliefert, oder? Die hast du vergessen; m.M.n.! Denn das ist in meinen Augen eines der sinnvollsten aufpreispflichtigen Teile, die du in der Bike-Kategorie kaufen kannst. Keine Ahnung, wie hoch der Aufpreis ist. Vielleicht kannst du dir dann ja eine gebrauchte aus dem Bikemarkt holen...........


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2013)

Reverb bekommst Du niemals billiger, als mit Rad zusammen und auch sonst stimme ich slash-slash komplett zu.


----------



## nino85 (23. April 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Reverb bekommst Du niemals billiger, als mit Rad zusammen und auch sonst stimme ich slash-slash komplett zu.



Klar - die Reverb wäre dann erstmal nicht dabei, allerdings sind meine Haustrails eher die Sorte: eine Stunde hoch - 15 Minuten runter. 
Davon abgesehen bekomme ich eine Reverb für 20 Euro mehr im Aftermarket, sollte es mich dann noch mal reizen.

Gnampf - ich bin zu unentschlossen...

Zur Lyrik: Weiß jemand, in welcher Farbe die kommt? Ich hab schon ein schwarzes Bike mit weißer Gabel - Die Farbkombi wollte ich eigentlich nicht nochmal


----------



## toddy (23. April 2013)

@nino85,

du bekommst immer wieder gebrauchte coil-dämpfer recht günstig, ich habe vor kurzem ein fox dhx rc coil für 90 euro bekommen, fahr erstmal die verbaute luftpumpe, halte ausschau nach einem günstigen coil und wenn du den dann mal getestet hast, willst du eh nichts anderes mehr wie coil 

investiere das geld lieber in die lyrik!

als gabel habe ich mir eine vegeance coil für 170 euro geschossen, auch eine feine alternative zur lyrik


----------



## nino85 (23. April 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> @nino85,
> 
> du bekommst immer wieder gebrauchte coil-dämpfer recht günstig, ich habe vor kurzem ein fox dhx rc coil für 90 euro bekommen, fahr erstmal die verbaute luftpumpe, halte ausschau nach einem günstigen coil und wenn du den dann mal getestet hast, willst du eh nichts anderes mehr wie coil
> 
> ...



Was macht das in Summe eigentlich aus? 1,5 Kg maximal oder? Also Coil vs. Air?

Wo hast du die Vengeance her? Hier ausm Bikemarkt? War das ne HLR?


----------



## toddy (23. April 2013)

eher 1 kg für dämpfer und gabel zusammen.

von ebay, nur zugstufe einstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2013)

Die Vengeance RC sollte/muss man per Shimstack auf die eigenen "Vorlieben" anpassen. Also nix für Leute ohne spezifische Ahnung oder entsprechenden Bekanntenkreis. Ansonsten ist die Vengeance sauber verarbeitet und von guter Qualität. Ich würde sie aber weder der Lyrik, noch der 55 oder der Durolux vorziehen.


----------



## bikandy (23. April 2013)

Ich stand vor der ähnlichen Frage...habe mich letztlich für die 55CR (ist lieferbar!) und den Vivid entschieden. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten würde ich diese Entscheidung jederzeit wieder so treffen!


----------



## Dampfsti (28. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Stahlfederdämpferfahrer

Was brauch ich denn ca. für ne Federhärte bei knapp 80kg Fahrfertig.

Will mir noch nen Stahldämpfer auf Ersatz besorgen, am besten gleich mit ner passenden Feder.

Mein Vivid Air hat glaub ich ne leichte Inkontinenz an der Zugstufen Einstellschraube


----------



## Dampfsti (30. April 2013)

Hmm keine Stahlfederfahrer hier die mal ne kleine Empfehlung abgeben könnten...

Mein eben geschossener Vivid 5.1 kommt mit ner 550er Feder, die wird wahrscheinlich zu hart sein denk ich mal...


----------



## Piefke (30. April 2013)

400 würde ich mal vorschlagen, sollte passen.


----------



## PeterTheo (30. April 2013)

Hatte ich auch am Vivid Air, Dauerte 7 Tage der Service , habe mir aber auch einen Roco WC coil 100 kg / 500er feder im bikemarkt als Ersatz besorgt, ist auch Super, aber ein Dichter Vivid gefällt mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (11. Mai 2013)

so nach nun doch längerer Testphase bin ich vom Roco RC Worldcup überzeugt, find ich im mit dem Vivid Air gleichzusetzen, bzw. mir gefällt er sogar nich en Tick besser.


----------



## toddy (11. Mai 2013)

Falls noch jemand einen Coil Dämpfer sucht, schaut mal in meinen bikemarkt!


----------



## nino85 (12. Mai 2013)

basti1985 schrieb:


> so nach nun doch längerer Testphase bin ich vom Roco RC Worldcup überzeugt, find ich im mit dem Vivid Air gleichzusetzen, bzw. mir gefällt er sogar nich en Tick besser.



Was gefällt dir besser?


----------



## blautigerbaer (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
bin noch Fanes Neuling!

Wie würdet Ihr die Lyrik RC2DH einstellen:
Habe bisher bei Gewicht 85kg SAG 25% - 30% (65psi)
Mit der Highspeed und Lowspeed Druckstufe komme ich noch nicht klar, habt ihr Vorschläge, bzw, wie viele klicks würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Fahrwerksverstellung: Fahre Stufe 1 (170mm), wann lohnt sich Stufe 2?
Stufe 3 soll uphill sein, aber wer möchte schon unterwegs den Dämpfer ausbauen, wann macht den Stufe 3 Sinn? Benutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren.

Schon mal Danke
Jürgen


----------



## Rines (24. Juni 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> wann macht den Stufe 3 Sinn? Benutze das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren.



Genau dann


----------



## ollo (25. Juni 2013)

blautigerbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin noch Fanes Neuling!
> 
> Wie würdet Ihr die Lyrik RC2DH einstellen:
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

wozu den Dämpfer ausbauen, das verstellen geht in weniger als 3 Minuten.... und am besten wenn das Rad auf der Seite liegt..... schraube raus, Inlays raus, Dämpfer in die Position schieben, Inlays und Schraube rein fertig. Die Uphillposition nutze ich persönlich wenn ich weiß das ich mehr als 1000Hm am Stück vor mir habe

Die Gabel einzustellen ist Geschmackssache und bei den Low und Highspeedstufen wäre ein guter Ausgangspunkt immer von der Mittleren Position der Gesamtklicks am Verstellknopf . Wobei die Highspeedstufe wenn Du mehr Touren fährst nicht ganz so Interessant ist. Die bremst die Gabel eher bei heftigen schnellen Schlägen ein, Bikepark z.B. , wobei auch eine abrupte Vollbremsung ebenso in den Bereich der Highspeedstufe geht. 

Lowspeed also für unerwünschtes Bremsnicken (bei Normalen Bremsungen) oder wenn die Gabel zu sehr bei Langsam gefahrenen Stellen eintaucht ( Absätze, Stufen). Offene Druckstufen sind also sehr Komfortabel, haben aber auch den "Nachteil", das wenn es etwas ruppiger wird unter Umständen zu viel Federweg zu verschenken ............. dann mal ran an die Knöpfe und rum gespielt


----------



## zec (27. Juni 2013)

Mal eine theoretische Frage: In meinem Enduro habe ich den Marzocchi Air TST R und bin mit dem (zumindest bis die Zugstufe den Geist aufgegeben hat) eigentlich sehr zufrieden: Grundeinstellung passt einwandfrei und er tut wie er soll.
Gehe ich jetzt richtig in der Annahme, dass ich mit dem selben Dämpfer (freilich dann als 200x57 Version) im AM ebenfalls so zufrieden wäre? Oder lassen sich die beiden Hinterbauten nicht so einfach vergleichen?


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Mal eine theoretische Frage: In meinem Enduro habe ich den Marzocchi Air TST R und bin mit dem (zumindest bis die Zugstufe den Geist aufgegeben hat) eigentlich sehr zufrieden: Grundeinstellung passt einwandfrei und er tut wie er soll.
> Gehe ich jetzt richtig in der Annahme, dass ich mit dem selben Dämpfer (freilich dann als 200x57 Version) im AM ebenfalls so zufrieden wäre? Oder lassen sich die beiden Hinterbauten nicht so einfach vergleichen?




die Grundfunktion des Dämpfers ist ja ob nun 63 mm Hub oder 57mm gleich. 
Leider gibt es für das AM kein Kennlinien PDF, daher weiß nur der Jü in wieweit der geringere Hub und eine vielleicht andere Kennlinie mit ein und dem selben Dämpfer sich vergleichen lassen


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> die Grundfunktion des Dämpfers ist ja ob nun 63 mm Hub oder 57mm gleich.
> Leider gibt es für das AM kein Kennlinien PDF, daher weiß nur der Jü in wieweit der geringere Hub und eine vielleicht andere Kennlinie mit ein und dem selben Dämpfer sich vergleichen lassen



Jü verbaut an beiden Dämpfern das selbe Monarch-Tune (LM) - Ich würde jetzt daraus folgern, dass sich die Kennlinien nicht so stark unterscheiden.
Habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## bonzoo (28. Juni 2013)

Nehmt doch mal direkt Kontakt mit Jü auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (29. Juni 2013)

@blautigerbaer
Mit der LSC/HSC kommst du am besten bei mehr als 15°c klar.
Das Öl,was Rock Shox seit 3-4 Jahren in die Gabeln macht ist so temperaturempfindlich das es unter 15°c fix eindickt und alles überdämpft wird, da hilft außer bei der Zugstufe auch kein Aufdrehen der MiCo LSC und HSC mehr, das Öl wird viel zu dick.

War am Montag on Tour bei 17°c start,alles noch recht prima,als ich 400 Höhenmeter oben war,war es 3-4°c kälter und bin dann,wegen Regen den fixen Weg wieder heim, dank Fahrtwind wurde es in der Gabel noch kühler.

Auf halber Strecke blieb ich stehen weil das alles zu ruppig war und was kam mir vor als wäre die Zugstufe plötzlich 6-8 Klicks weiter zu und die HSC und LSC komplett dicht.
Dachte schon mir hätte es Öl aus der Dämpfung ins Casting gedrückt,aber nein,es war das Öl.

Daher erstmal rechts oben die Mico auf und das Öl da raus und was anständiges rein. Motul 2,5 Fork Oil hat einen Viskositätsindex von 400 und dickt erst bei ca. 0 bis -5°c auf das Ein wo das Werksöl von Rock Shox schon bei 15°c ist. Du wirst zwar die Dämpfung stärker zu drehen müssen,allerdings durch die dicke Plöre ab Werk  machtm an die Dämpfung normal eh nicht so stark zu.


----------



## zec (30. Juni 2013)

Ja danke, werde bei Gelegenheit mal den Jü diesbezüglich fragen.
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mit dem derzeit verbauten Dämpfer nicht wirklich zufrieden bin, wenns mal schnell und holprig wird. Da stellt sich halt für mich die Frage: Den gleichen Dämpfer mit anderem Tune, oder aber gleich ein komplett anderes Fabrikat?


----------



## fkpanda86 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen. 
Hat denn eigentlich schonma jemand von euch den kage in der fanes getestet? 
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2013)

Warum so nen Billigdämpfer da reinschrauben? Sinnlos. Btw: Es ist ein Coildämpfer, der wird 
also genau so gut wie alle anderen Coildämpfer funktionieren, vorausgesetzt man passt die 
Dämpfung an.


----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Warum so nen Billigdämpfer da reinschrauben?



Weil er günstig ist 



> Sinnlos.



Warum? Andere bauen ja auch nen Vivid Coil oder ähnliches ein.


----------



## fkpanda86 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich finde den kage weder "billig" noch "sinnlos". Sogar eher sinnvoll. Den Schritt den rock shox mit dem ding geht, finde ich genau den richtigen. Zurück zum einfachen und soliden für einen "angemessenen" Preis. Je mehr man einstellen kann, umso mehr kann man falsch machen. Die einstellmöglichkeiten und preise sind ja in den letzten jahren immer weiter nach oben gewandert und schaffen zum größten Teil nur Verwirrung und Frust. Den kage baut man ein und ab damit auf den trail zum Spaß haben. 
Ich habe in meinem v-10 carbon ne bos Idylle rare air und nen ccdb und kenne somit auch die highend fahrwerksparts und weiß wie schwer es teilweise damit ist, sein optimales setup zu finden. Und ich hab durch mein team immer nen fahrwerksspezialisten zur seite stehen, den ich fragen kann. 
Das Glück haben die wenigstens und wenn ich mir jetzt für 180 euro son kage hole und das ding rockt, ist die freude umso größer, für so viel spaß nur so wenig bezahlt zu haben.
Nen kumpel fährt den kage schon in seinem enduro und ist hellauf begeistert. Und unser fahrwerksguru redet auch sehr positiv über den Dämpfer.
Weniger ist manchmal mehr!


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Juli 2013)

Na dann, kaufen und berichten.


----------



## fkpanda86 (15. Juli 2013)

Jawohl Sir!


----------



## zec (20. Juli 2013)

Habe heute mal spaßeshalber den Stahlfederdämpfer (Fox DHX 3.0) aus dem Giant ins Fanes AM eingebaut. Habe dann aber mit der 450er Feder einen Sag von 23% - um ihn wirklich mit dem Luftdämpfer vergleichen zu können, müssten es aber 30% Sag sein.
Was meint ihr: Würde da eine 400er Feder reichen oder wäre das noch zu hart bzw. evtl. sogar schon zu weich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

im Fanes Enduro V3 meiner Holden steckt ein X-Fusion Vector HLR und ich habe gemerkt, dass die Hülse an der Wippe dem Dämpfer ermöglicht etwa einen Millimeter auf der Hülse zu wandern (in Fahrtrichtung links und rechts). Ist das normal, oder muss hier evtl mit Unterlegscheiben gearbeitet werden, dass der Dämpfer auf der Hülse fixiert ist?

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## Thiel (21. Juli 2013)

Muss fixiert werden.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2013)

Danke Dir! Weiss jemand, wo ich entsprechende Unterlegscheiben kaufen kann?


----------



## fkpanda86 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute....
Wollte euch mal kurz nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über den Rock Shox Kage in meiner Fanes geben.
Ich bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute mit dem Dämpfer hellauf begeistert. Bei den Bergaufpassagen habe ich teilweise kaum gemerkt, dass ich ein Coil-Dämpfer fahre und als ich die LSC mal komplett zu gedreht habe, ging das Wippen des Hinterbaus im Wiegetritt gegen null. 
Aber den wirklichen Unterschied zum Monarch Plus, den ich bisher in der Fanes gefahren bin, hat man dann bergab gemerkt. Es ist einfach kein Vergleich. Der Kage geht so geil aufm Trail. Wurzelteppiche und grobe Steinpassagen büggelt er ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einfach weg und er gibt einem ein super Feedback vom Hinterrad. Grade wenn´s etwas ruppiger und anspruchsvoller wurde, war mir der monarch teilweise zu nervös und etwas bockig...
Der Kage ist eine echte Bereicherung für meine Fanes und hat mir ein Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Für Enduristen, die wie ich, es lieber die Berge runter richtig krachen lassen und es ruppiger und anspruchvoller mögen, kann ich den Kage nur empfehlen. Und die paar Gramm mehr Gewicht werde ich bald noch mit einer Titanfeder etwas kompensieren....
Gruß Fabian


----------



## imun (28. Juli 2013)

fkpanda86 schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> Hat denn eigentlich schonma jemand von euch den kage in der fanes getestet?
> Gruß Fabian



Servus, habe ihn drinnen und mir reichts, er macht was er soll und wippen ist auch kein Thema. Im Park hast du keine Probleme und ich würde ihn wieder reinbauen


----------



## Ganiscol (28. Juli 2013)

Welchen tune des Kage habt ihr beiden euch denn geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkpanda86 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ihn im L/M Tune. Also rebound low und compression Medium. Passt super.


----------



## Ganiscol (29. Juli 2013)

Wie schwer bist du fahrbereit?


----------



## fkpanda86 (29. Juli 2013)

Ca. 70kg


----------



## Ganiscol (29. Juli 2013)

Danke. Es reizt mich im Moment wahnsinnig dem Dämpfer mal aus Neugier eine Chance zu geben obwohl ich mit dem Vivid Air zufrieden bin und es deshalb eigentlich gar keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt. 

Mit Titanfeder würde er dann auch nicht über Gebühr auftragen. 

Mal sehen obs mich nächste Woche auch noch juckt oder ob es sich legt.


----------



## fkpanda86 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich war ja eigentlich auch im grunde zufrieden mit dem monarch. Aber ich probiere auch immer gern neue sachen aus und mir juckt auf jeden fall immer sehr oft in den Fingern mir neue Parts zu zulegen. Ob das immer sinn macht, sei dahin gestellt. 
Ich hab auf jeden Fall für die 150 euro, die ich für den Dämpfer mit feder bezahlt hab, ne große Bereicherung für meine Fanes bekommen und werde in Zukunft noch jede Menge Spaß mit dem kage haben. 
Und die einfache,  solide und wartungsfreundliche Technik des kage  tut ihr übriges dazu.


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juli 2013)

Wo hast du ihn in LM bekommen? Oder hast du selber umgebaut?


----------



## fkpanda86 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ihn hier im bikemarkt in dem tune gekauft.


----------



## imun (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe M/M Tune, das reicht mir so bei 110kg fahrfertig. Klar könnte man noch was dran ändern. Aber so vernarrt bin ich nu nicht. Weiß nicht mal wirklich welcher der richtige Tune für mich wäre


----------



## Pakalolo (31. Juli 2013)

Hat denn jemand den Manitou Swinger Expert Air oder den Evolver Air verbaut und könnte seine Erfahrungen mal kundtun?


----------



## Birk (31. Juli 2013)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand den Manitou Swinger Expert Air oder den Evolver Air verbaut und könnte seine Erfahrungen mal kundtun?



Evolver geht ziemlich gut, man sollte allerdings die große Luftkammer verbauen.
Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (1. August 2013)

Einfach einen Erfahrungsbericht eben, wie gibt er seinen Federweg frei (durchgesessenes Sofa oder bockhart), Sensibilität, Zugstufe in passendem Bereich einstellbar, Endprogression, Federwegsausnutzung, subjektives Empfinden im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern, etc....
Bin über alle Infos dankbar

Und wieso die große Luftkammer? Auch für Fahrer mit schweren Knochen?


----------



## Birk (1. August 2013)

Der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe reicht mehr als aus. Ich nutze den Federweg bei 30%Sag vollständig aus ohne aber harte Durchschläge zu bekommen. Mit der kleinen Luftkammer nutzt man den Federweg weniger effektiv, auch als schwerer Fahrer. Ansonsten sind die Änderungen an der Druckstufe gut spürbar.
Auf dem Parkplatz scheint er vielleicht etwas unsensibel im Gelände ist er aber wirklich gut. 
Ich hab ihn inzwischen so eingestellt bekommen das er im Sitzen beim Pedalieren so gut wie garnicht wippt und auch im Wiegetritt ist es nur minimal.
Den Monarch schlägt er in jedem Fall, Vivid Air bin ich noch nicht gefahren im Fanes, daher kein Vergleich möglich.
Ich mache normalerweise 1-2 mal im Jahr einen Service.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. August 2013)

Falls jemand aktuell nen Monarchen für sein Fanes sucht.... >>

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/217205-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-hv-216-x-63-mm-2013-ml



Grüße
Jan


----------



## Pakalolo (6. August 2013)

Birk schrieb:


> Der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe reicht mehr als aus. Ich nutze den Federweg bei 30%Sag vollständig aus ohne aber harte Durchschläge zu bekommen. Mit der kleinen Luftkammer nutzt man den Federweg weniger effektiv, auch als schwerer Fahrer. Ansonsten sind die Änderungen an der Druckstufe gut spürbar.
> Auf dem Parkplatz scheint er vielleicht etwas unsensibel im Gelände ist er aber wirklich gut.
> Ich hab ihn inzwischen so eingestellt bekommen das er im Sitzen beim Pedalieren so gut wie garnicht wippt und auch im Wiegetritt ist es nur minimal.
> Den Monarch schlägt er in jedem Fall, Vivid Air bin ich noch nicht gefahren im Fanes, daher kein Vergleich möglich.
> Ich mache normalerweise 1-2 mal im Jahr einen Service.



Danke für deine Einschätzung


----------



## schueffi (13. August 2013)

An alle die einen Vivid Air in der Fanes haben:
Hab heute den Rebound (rotes Rädchen) in Richtung Hase verstellt und dabei auf die schnellste Stufe gestellt. Als ich diese erreicht hab, ist plötzlich Öl raus gekommen. Hab dann wieder zurückgedreht und es war wieder dicht. Hattet ihr diesen Fall auch schon mal? Sollt ich ihn nun zum Service schicken? Bin nachher noch meine Hausrunde gefahren und hab von der Performance keinen Unterschied erkennen können. Von der Öl Menge her war es ca ein 2cm² großer Fleck am Boden.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2013)

Klingt meiner Meinung nach nicht normal. Mein Vivid Air war jedenfalls noch nie inkontinent. Schreib sonst mal Helmchen an, der hat sicher eine Vermutung parat, wenn nicht sogar eine Ursache.


----------



## DerandereJan (16. August 2013)

Oder einfach zu SportImport schicken....die Jungs machen nen guten Job!


----------



## hoschi130 (19. August 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Also, ich fahr bei 105 kg den Vivid Air und eine RS Totem Coil, als Ersatz Dämpfer hab ich noch einen Roco Coil WC. Der Roco Coil ist sensibler als der Vivid Air (ist ja auch kein Wunder, da Coil), aber den Vivid Air fahr ich lieber da universell für alles Nutzbar, Tour, Park, Downhill, ... 1x einstellen = alles super
> 
> Ach ja, bei meinem Gewicht finde ich die RS Totem "Stabiler" und angenehmer als die RS Lyrik.



Hi,

kannst du mir dein Set up für den Vivid air bei 105 kg posten , wär super


----------



## PeterTheo (20. August 2013)

hoschi130 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mir dein Set up für den Vivid air bei 105 kg posten , wär super



Ich meine der ist wie folgt eingestellt:

8-3-4-Klick-Starter-Set-up (Beginning Stroke Rebound BSR, Ending Stroke
Rebound ESR, Lowspeed Compression LSC von ganz zu gezählt

30% SAG

Im Bikepark auch mal 8-3-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi130 (20. August 2013)

werde es mal ausprobieren 
Danke


----------



## Mihai (4. September 2013)

schueffi schrieb:


> An alle die einen Vivid Air in der Fanes haben:
> Hab heute den Rebound (rotes Rädchen) in Richtung Hase verstellt und dabei auf die schnellste Stufe gestellt. Als ich diese erreicht hab, ist plötzlich Öl raus gekommen. Hab dann wieder zurückgedreht und es war wieder dicht. Hattet ihr diesen Fall auch schon mal? Sollt ich ihn nun zum Service schicken? Bin nachher noch meine Hausrunde gefahren und hab von der Performance keinen Unterschied erkennen können. Von der Öl Menge her war es ca ein 2cm² großer Fleck am Boden.



Hab das selbe Problem mit meinem Vivid Dämpfer, wenn ich die Zugstufe verstelle, tritt Öl aus. Nicht viel, aber irgendwas ist undicht. Man merkt es am meisten, wenn ich die Zugstufe komplett heraus drehe, bei den letzten 2-3 Klicks, fängt es an zu siffen....

Gibt's schon Lösungen?


----------



## PeterTheo (4. September 2013)

zu sportimport senden, rechnung beilegen, 3-5 Tage warten, alles wieder heile


----------



## schueffi (4. September 2013)

Hab ihn vorige Woche zu sportimport geschickt. Mal sehen was die machen.


----------



## xalex (17. Februar 2014)

ich schreibs jetzt mal hier rein:

Bin ganz neu Fanesbesitzer. Weil ich immer noch ein bichen rumkränkel habe ich jetzt gestern mal eine Rumroller und Federelementeabstimmunsgrunde gemacht. Vollgasfahrten wa noch nichts:

Was mir beim Vivid Air (Tune M/M) aufgefallen ist:
Mit den empfohlenen 30% Sag sackt der Hinterbau bergauf extrem durch, sobald es etwas steiler wird. Zusammen mit der Lyrik Air an der Front auf 25% Sag knickt das richtig ab, hab das bis jetzt mit keinem Luftdämpfer so erlebt.
Das mit dem Abdrücken beim Springen ging eigentlich gut (Lsc auf 3 von ganz zu), auch kein Wegsacken in Kurven. Auch Treppensets, Wurzeln, mein Referenzflatdrop von einem Meter alles gut, aber bergauf wie gesagt unfahrbar. bei einem 1,5 Meter Drop ins Flat ist er aber sehr hart durch (ich springe nicht regelmäßig 1,5 Meter ins Flat, das ist nur mein Endprogressionstester).

Jetzt bin ich auf irgendwas knapp über 20% Sag runter, jetzt geht es bergauf, hab den Sattel aber auch nochmal einen cm vor, um einen steileren Sitzwinkel zu bekommen.
Find ihn in der Ebene und bergrunter jetzt eher zu straff. Jetzt ist auch das satte Stahlfedergefühl etwas weg. Bei dem Einmeterdrop fühlt er sich jetzt relativ straff an, bei dem 1,5 Meter Ding schlägt er akzeptabel durch.
Zugstufe hab ich keien Klicks gezählt, ist aber noch relativ schnell, weil ich das so gelesen hatte und auch gemerkt ahb, dass der dämpfer das verträgt.


Wie ist das dennn bei Euch anderen Vivid Air Besitzern? An der Dämpfung großartig rumdrehen verändert jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel, oder?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2014)

Das klingt seltsam. Ich fahre meinen Vivid Air mit 35% SAG bei 170mm-Einstellung an der Wippe. Da wippt nix, aber auch bei 40% SAG wippt der Fanes-Hinterbau nicht.....nun ja, fast nicht. Die Fanes ist ja gerade für ihre Antriebsneutralität bekannt. Klingt fast so, als ob Dein Vivid nicht ganz takko ist. Die LSC fahre ich übrigens 2-3 Klicks geschlossen, von ganz auf gezählt. Nur wenn ich mehr Gegendruck beim Abdrücken brauche, schließe ich die LSC um 2 extra Klicks, aber auch mit den 3 KLicks zu schlägt er nicht durch. Zwar springe ich auch nicht 1,5 m ins Flat, doch bin ich bestimmt auch nicht der sauberste Hüpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (17. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das klingt seltsam. Ich fahre meinen Vivid Air mit 35% SAG bei 170mm-Einstellung an der Wippe. Da wippt nix, aber auch bei 40% SAG wippt der Fanes-Hinterbau nicht.....nun ja, fast nicht. Die Fanes ist ja gerade für ihre Antriebsneutralität bekannt. Klingt fast so, als ob Dein Vivid nicht ganz takko ist. Die LSC fahre ich übrigens 2-3 Klicks geschlossen, von ganz auf gezählt. Nur wenn ich mehr Gegendruck beim Abdrücken brauche, schließe ich die LSC um 2 extra Klicks, aber auch mit den 3 KLicks zu schlägt er nicht durch. Zwar springe ich auch nicht 1,5 m ins Flat, doch bin ich bestimmt auch nicht der sauberste Hüpfer.



Kann ich so bestätigen, ich bei 99 kg, 35% Sag, LSC 4 von ganz zu gezählt. Bin auch beim Drop noch nie durchgeschlagen.


----------



## xalex (17. Februar 2014)

das war vielleicht etwas mißverständlich. das (minimale) Wippen ist nicht das Problem, auch nicht das Wegsacken beim Abdrücken. Er sackt halt durch, wenn dauerhafte Gewichtsverlagerung aufs Heck kommt, dann häng ich viel zu tief im Sag bergauf, chopper feeling..
Also irgendwie extrem Luftcharakteristik. Das war bei dem RP23 im Firtzz genauso, bevor ich die Kammer verkleinert hatte.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab den 2013er Vivid genauso erlebt wie du @xalex ...


----------



## hasardeur (17. Februar 2014)

OK, jetzt habe ich es verstanden, werde mal drauf achten.

@DerandereJan: Und mit Coil ist das anders? Es ist ja schon klar, dass sich die Federrate bei schnellen Schlägen beim Luftdämpfer erhöht, ergo ist er dann bei langsamen Bewegungen sehr plüschig. Insofern könnte ich mir den Effekt/Unterschied erklären.

Hat denn jemand einen Vergleich zwischen Vivid R2C und Vivid Air R2C? Das wäre doch am stichhaltigsten.


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> das war vielleicht etwas mißverständlich. das (minimale) Wippen ist nicht das Problem, auch nicht das Wegsacken beim Abdrücken. Er sackt halt durch, wenn dauerhafte Gewichtsverlagerung aufs Heck kommt, dann häng ich viel zu tief im Sag bergauf, chopper feeling..
> Also irgendwie extrem Luftcharakteristik. Das war bei dem RP23 im Firtzz genauso, bevor ich die Kammer verkleinert hatte.





die Krux ist immer irgendwie die selbe, stellt man den Dämpfer für das Berg abfahren vom SAG Richtig ein, passt der SAG nicht mehr beim Pedalieren Bergauf zur Abfahrt, weil zu weich .... und das ganze natürlich umgekehrt.

In der 170 mm Einstellung würde ich mir noch am liebsten für das Berg auffahren ein High Druckstufen Tune wünschen und dann wieder für die Abfahrt das M Tune, das ist aber eher der Wunsch solcher Typen wie mir, die halt über 100Kg auf die Waage bringen. Letztendlich wird es entweder nur den Umstieg auf Coil geben oder eine anderen Dämpfer, am besten wäre ein Vivid mit einem Regelbaren Druckstufen Tune oder sollte der neue CCDB das schaffen ?? Oder man schaut das man den besten Kompromiss aus gut Bergauf gut Bergab eingestellt bekommt wenn man Enduro fährt und das ohne das der Dämpfer bei 1,5 m Sprüngen Durch-schlägt auch wenn er das Akzeptabel tut, im Sinne des Erfinders ist das nicht und der Rock Shox Mann schlägt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen wenn er das alte Märchen von " sollte einmal mindestens Durchschlagen auf dem Trail " hört. Wenn ein DH AIR Dämpfer bei der Sprunghöhe durchschlägt ist das nicht im Sinne von "die Performance des DH Dämpfers" stimmt.


----------



## xalex (17. Februar 2014)

mir ist noch was eingefallen:
ich habe den sag im stehen gemessen... bevor wir endlos aneinander vorbei philosophieren.
Und ich wiege fahrfertig etwas über 75kg

das mit dem 1,5 Meter Ding nochmal zur Klarstellung: das ist eine längere Treppe, die ich komplett überspringe, um dann richtig schön ins flat zu knallen. Also kein 1,5m Drop mit stumpfer Landung sondern einfach waagerechtes Pflaster. Da bemühe ich mich auch nicht um die geschmeidige Wildkatzenlandung. Das ist nur zu Testzwecken. In meinem normalen Fahrbetrieb kommen solche Einschläge extrem selten vor, auch nicht im Park. Da darf ein FÜR MICH passend abgestimmter Dämpfer m. E. durchschlagen, wenn er das nicht mit einem fetten Klonk macht.
Aber ein bissl mehr Endprogression wär nicht schlecht, da hast du recht, ollo

Ich glaube nicht, dass mir mit mehr Druckstufe geholfen wäre. Längeres *B*ergauffahren ist doch ein Problem der Federkennlinie, und nicht der Dämpfung, oder? Der taucht ja nicht bei jedem Tritt weg (die LSC finde ich wie gesagt okay), sondern ist halt einfach bei der Kraft bei dem Hub. Oder blicke ich was nicht?
Nach den Messdiagrammen des Vivid Air habe ich schon gedacht, dass der sehr linear ist, trotz der riesigen Kammer.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur den super Wunderdämpfer erwartet und möchte jetzt nicht in der ganz normalen Luftdämpferrealität ankommen...
Dann mach ich mich mal an die Kompromissabstimmung


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab meine Lyrik und den Vivid Air bei mir im stehen auf 30% Sag eingestellt (ca. 78kg). Merke aber nichts deiner Probleme. Berg auf, runter und im Park fahr ich alles so ohne Probleme. 

Kenne das aber noch von meinem damaligen Ghost mit RP23. 

So ein Vivid mit Titanfeder hätt ich aber trotzdem gerne, weil ich es einfach geil find  und leichter zu warten ist.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Februar 2014)

CC DB mit Titan Coil heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2014)

Mag ja sein, aber 500€ Dämpfer + 250€ Feder sind schon ein mächtiger Aufruf.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Februar 2014)

Ich finde ja den X-Fusion Vector HLR (Luft oder coil) wahnsinnig interessant. Preiswert, leicht und mit einem extrem grossen Einstellbereich gesegnet, der voreingestellte shim tunes überflüssig macht. Die Performance scheint alle die ihn mal gefahren sind zu überzeugen. Wie er mit der Fanes zusammenarbeitet, konnte ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Vielleicht gibts hier ja jemanden?

Leider ist der Air in 216x63 zurzeit bei Reset (seit Monaten) nicht verfügbar. Aber auch der coil kann mit Titanfeder leicht sein -> 665g für einen 222x69 mit einer MZ 400x2.75 Feder laut einer Aussage im Vector Thread. Mein 12er Vivid Air wiegt 585g...

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen würde, dann wäre die Shortlist für die Verlosung Vector, CCDB, Vivid 14.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (18. Februar 2014)

Bevor ich über einen anderen Dämpfer nachdenke, werde ich erstmal noch ein bißchen rumprobieren
Immerhin scheint es ja Leute zu geben, die mit dem Vivid Air im enduroensatz gut klar kommen

wenn cih richtig gegoogelt habe, gibt es keien Möglichkeit, die Kammer zu verkleinern, oder?


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber 500€ Dämpfer + 250€ Feder sind schon ein mächtiger Aufruf.



Also ich hab ihn aus der Bucht...ohne Kratzer für 350,-... Feder 100,- ... geht schon. 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## eljugador (18. Februar 2014)

Guten morgen,
	mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. eure zum Cane creek doubel Barrel cs und dem 2014 vivid air interessieren.( in der fanes)
	ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen einem der beiden Dämpfer entscheiden. Der Vivid air denk ich wird ein besseres Ansprechverhalten dank Counter Messure haben und nicht so problemanfallig sein wie der DB Air Cs. jedoch wird der Cane Creek wenn er gut abgestimmt ist eine besser Performance bieten und er ist noch ein wenig bergauf tauglicher.
	Wäre super wenn ihr eure Meinung zu dem Thema hier mal schreiben könnten.
	Mfg eljugador


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> mir ist noch was eingefallen:
> ich habe den sag im stehen gemessen... bevor wir endlos aneinander vorbei philosophieren.
> Und ich wiege fahrfertig etwas über 75kg
> 
> ...




Für die Kennlinie des Hinterbaues der Fanes  ist das M Druckstufen Tune eigentlich das richtige. Man kann aber je nach Fahrergewicht und vorliebe das M auf ein H-igh Tune nachrüsten. Was mir bei einem neuen Vivid mal aufgefallen ist, das nach dem ersten aufpumpen und Probefahrt sich erst die Positiv und Negativ -kammer "ausgleichen" mußten. Während des Fahrens versank die Fahrerin immer weiter im HUB des Dämpfers und nach erneutem Nachpumpen passte dann der SAG. Vielleicht irgendeine Dichtung nicht so wie sie sein soll....... ja auch ganz neu und schon "Schrott" gibt es. 

Das Du soweit im SAG hängst kann aber auch an der Federwegseinstellung liegen, plus den SAG für im Stehen fahren eingestellt. Bei  170 mm brauche ich an der Fanes fast den Max Druck im Vivid um auf 30% SAG zu kommen, in der 160 mm reichen 13 Bar


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Februar 2014)

Ich muss den 2014er Vivid nach dem Aufpumpen massiv durchfedern um dann nochmal zu Messen und zu korrigieren. Das ganze halt dann mehrfach. Steht soweit ich weiss auch im Manual.


----------



## nf805 (19. Februar 2014)

Jo, siehe auch hier http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-RockShox-Vivid-Air-Tuning-2012.html?trk=rss

"Riders often forget to equalize the positive and negative air chambers by pushing the shock into its stroke, allowing the air to pass from one to another. This is an important step when setting sag, one that will make setup difficult if it isn't done."


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2014)

Hmm...ich frage mich nur, wie weit er noch einfedern soll, nachdem der Dämpfer schon auf Block gegangen ist...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn er danach Sag und Druck messen würde, würde er feststellen das der Sag größer geworden ist und der Druck niedriger. Sofern er nicht schon vor dem ersten Sag einstellen massiv durchgefedert hat nachdem er aufgepumpt hat.

Da fehlen mal Ruckzuck 1 bar, welche in die Negativkammer verschwinden.


----------



## xalex (23. Februar 2014)

So, nochmal mein Zwischenstand zum Vivid Air:

170er Einstellung, Fahrergewicht komplett so 78 kg. 
Nach diversem Rumprobieren bin ich wieder bei knapp über 20% sag im Stehen gelandet, dass sind dann irgendwas zwischen 25 und 30% im sitzen, bei steilen Anstiegen bin ich dann bei circa 35%. Be 30% im Stehen sack ich bergauf schon deutlich weg, Bei 35% muß ich mich gefühlt schon am Lenker festhalten, damit ich nicht hinten über falle. 40% sind bergauf für mich nicht mehr fahrbar, beim besten Willen nicht. 
Durch das gute Ansprechverhalten reagiert der Vivid etxrem auf Gewichtsverlagerungen find ich, habe meinen Sattel deshalb einen cm mehr nach vorne geschoben als gewohnt, das bringt einiges.

Knapp über 20% im Stehen ist bergrunter okay fahrbar, am Besten fühlen sich irgendwas zwischen 25 und 30% an, da ist er schön fluffig, super Traktion, kann aber auch noch dickere Sachen wegschlucken. 35 und 40% sind mir auch bergab zu viel gewesen, da ist nicht mehr viel Spielraum für größere Brocken, bei 40% hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Rad die ganze zeit im progressiven bereich arbeitet.

Die LSC brauch ich kaum.

Inspiriert von diesem Bericht
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32
hab ich den ending stroke rebound jetzt auch fast draussen (noch 2 clicks von offen), so fühlt sich das ganz gut an.
Das Fanes ist sicher nicht so massiv progressiv wie das Supreme DH, aber ich bilde mir ein, ebenfalls das Phänomen beobachten zu können, mit viel Sag schon zu arg in der Progression zu sein

Muß aber sagen, dass ich das mit den Zugstufen nicht 100% kapiere. Es streiten sich ja auch grad die Kapazitäten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vivi...e-und-beginningstroke-tune-titanfeder.684240/
Im prinzip muß ich glaub ich noch viel ausprobieren

Etwas mehr Endprogression fänd ich gut. Selbst mit knapp über 20% sag bekomm ich den bei meinem 1,5 Meter Flachklatscher noch durch, wenn ichs drauf anlege. Bei 40% langt mir quasi ein Bordstein...

Also entweder ist an meinem Dämpfer was nicht in ordnung, oder ihr fahrt alle ganz viel geschmeidiger und habt auch eine  andere Anatonomie und so.

Auf meinen  lokalen Trails sind die Bedingungen aber auch nicht so, dass man da großartig Feintuning betreiben könnte. So passt es aber für hier im wald erstmal. Der Vivid Air ist jatzt nicht so ganz der Wunderdämpfer, den ich ertwartet hab, gefällt mir aber auf jeden Fall besser, als der Monarch Plus vom Kollegen.

Freu mich schon auf den ersten Tag im Park oder wenigstens auf den Local DH. Da muß ich noch einiges Testen und hoffe, dass ich nicht irgendwann frustriert die ganzen Knöpfe abschraube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air ist jatzt nicht so ganz der Wunderdämpfer, den ich ertwartet hab, gefällt mir aber auf jeden Fall besser, als der Monarch Plus



Genau so siehts aus!


----------



## Ganiscol (23. Februar 2014)

@xalex Du hast doch sicher einen 2014er Vivid Air? Der soll ja nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser arbeiten als mein 2012 - bei etwa 6kg mehr Gewicht fahrfertig und zwangsweise viel uphill Kurbelei habe ich keines deiner Probleme, egal ob ich ihn straff mit 20-25% oder fluffig mit 30-35% sag aufpumpe - Markante Unterschiede merke ich nur auf dem Trail. Vielleicht stimmt mit deinem Dämpfer ja wirklich was nicht wenn der im uphill so durchhängt, obwohl der Vivid Air gerade in der Fanes da sonst so eine gute Figur macht.


----------



## xalex (23. Februar 2014)

ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nich, ob ich einen 2013er oder 2014er habe
google sagt, eher der 2013 von den Bildern her

hm, auf einschicken hab ich jetzt natürlich gar keinen Bock, sondern will erstmal fahren...
Er fühlt sich ja auch nicht wirklich kaputt an


----------



## slash-sash (23. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch einen 2012er und kenne keines deiner genannten Probleme.
Hört sich mir also eher nach defekten Dichtungsring o.ä. im Dämpfer an.
Wenn du wieder genesen sein solltest und mein Sohnemann ebenfalls, könnten wir uns ja mal zu ner Tour verabreden. Steht ja eh noch aus. Dann kannst du mal meinen testen.
Aber wenn schon weg schicken, dann lieber jetzt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Februar 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> So, nochmal mein Zwischenstand zum Vivid Air:
> 
> 170er Einstellung, Fahrergewicht komplett so 78 kg.
> Nach diversem Rumprobieren bin ich wieder bei knapp über 20% sag im Stehen gelandet, dass sind dann irgendwas zwischen 25 und 30% im sitzen, bei steilen Anstiegen bin ich dann bei circa 35%. Be 30% im Stehen sack ich bergauf schon deutlich weg, Bei 35% muß ich mich gefühlt schon am Lenker festhalten, damit ich nicht hinten über falle. 40% sind bergauf für mich nicht mehr fahrbar, beim besten Willen nicht.
> ...


Ich wiege das gleiche und fahre auch die 170er einstellung. Wieviel Bar oder Psi hast du jetzt drin? Ich fahre 180 Psi und habe damit 30% Sag im stehen. Und beim Aufpumpen nicht vergessen den Dämpfer zu komprimieren damit sich die negativ kammer füllt, wurde aber ja hier schon gesagt.


----------



## xalex (24. Februar 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen 2012er und kenne keines deiner genannten Probleme.
> Hört sich mir also eher nach defekten Dichtungsring o.ä. im Dämpfer an.
> Wenn du wieder genesen sein solltest und mein Sohnemann ebenfalls, könnten wir uns ja mal zu ner Tour verabreden. Steht ja eh noch aus. Dann kannst du mal meinen testen.
> Aber wenn schon weg schicken, dann lieber jetzt.


 

So machen wir das mal in nächster zeit, melde mich über whatsapp



Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ich wiege das gleiche und fahre auch die 170er einstellung. Wieviel Bar oder Psi hast du jetzt drin? Ich fahre 180 Psi und habe damit 30% Sag im stehen.


 


weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, komme am freitag wieder ans rad und messe das dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (9. März 2014)

So, jetzt hatte ich zwei Vergleiche mit VId Air Dämpfern im Fanes, hier im Forum und auch im richtigen Leben weiter recherchiert. Gestern war ich einen Tag in Beerfelden zum Testen.

Beim 2014er Vivid Air scheinen doch einige Veränderungen vorgenommen worden zu sein und er passt zumindest im M/M Tune nicht mehr so wirklich ins Fanes. Ob er im härteren Druckstufen Tune passen würde, kann ich nicht beurteilen. hoffe, dass sich im allegemeinen Vivid Air Thread da mit der Zeit mehr Infos sammeln. Werd mir jetzt überlegen, ob ich tausche oder tunen lasse..

Aktuell kann ich den aber nicht fürs Fanes empfehlen.


----------



## xalex (2. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein update zum Vivid Air 2014:

Ich bin inzwischen etwas versöhnt mit dem Dings. hatte jetzt auch den eindruck, dass der sich tatsächlich etwas einfahren mussste (?).
am besten hat sich für mich folgende Abstimmung bewährt:

Knapp unter 25% Sag im Stehen.
Ending Stroke Rebound 2 clicks von offen
Beginning Stroke Rebound 4 clicks von offen (zum Touren fahren 2 clicks weiter zu)
LSC 3 clicks (geht eigentlich auch mit 1-2 clicks, macht aber so  etwas mehr Endprogression, ohne bockig zu werden. Ab 4 Clicks bekomme ich übrigens gar keinen Durchschlag mehr provoziert, selbts bei meinem Referenzhuck ins Flat)

In dieser Einstellung ist das Fahrwerk schön lebendig zum Rumhüpfen und sackt nicht weg. An drei Tagen lac Blanc nur einen (sanften) Durchschlag. Bergauf auf Wurzeln wird es unruhig, deshalb zum Touren etwas mehr BSR.

Mehr Sag macht immer noch keinen Sinn, ist mir aber inzwischen wurscht, weil ich keinen großartigen Traktionsverlust bemerken kann.
Ein Stahlfederdämpfer funktioniert schon noch fluffiger, das ist aber schon sehr gut so. Das Fahrwerk kann auf jeden Fall wieder mehr als ich

Den Cane Creek konnte ich im Vergleich noch nicht fahren.


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juni 2014)

Aber es wäre ja mal interessant meinen 2012er im Vergleich zu deinem zu fahren.


----------



## xalex (2. Juni 2014)

dann machen wir das doch mal
ich hätt ja nächste woche frei


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juni 2014)

Nee, den fährt Simon gerade. Und ich probier die Coil-Variante des Vivid. Aber wenn wir zurück tauschen würde mich das wirklich mal interessieren, was du zum Unterschied zwischen 2012 und 2013 sagst. Wir machen das mal. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne beide. Meiner Meinung nach hat der 2014 mehr Endprogression, aber auch später einsetzend. Ich muss aber noch viel mehr fahren, um das objektiv vergleichen zu können.

Wie man bei 25% SAG Durchschläge bekommt, weiß ich jedoch nicht. Da muss man schon sehr hart fahren. Ich fahre bei 170mm etwa 35% SAG und nutze bei langsamen 1m-Drops ins Flat den Federweg gut, doch nicht zu 100% aus, spüre aber beim 2014er die Progression deutlicher, als beim 2012er. Vielleicht ist es auch das, was das Gefühl des Durchschlagens vermittelt.

Ach ja, es gibt viele Leute mit besserer Sprungtechnik, aber wenige mit schlechterer....und ich bin im Club der 100er.

Die 2014er Zugstufe empfinde ich gegenüber dem 2012er Modell als stärker gedämpft, muss man also offener fahren.


----------



## slash-sash (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mit meinem 2012er ja mehr als zufrieden und würde wegen solcher "Kleinigkeiten" nicht auf ein 2014er Modell wechseln. Aber der Unterschied zu einem Coil fand ich dann doch mal sehr interessant. 
Einzig und allein zwischen den beiden werde ich entscheiden. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juni 2014)

Der Hauptvorteil des 2014er Vivid Air ist Rapid Recovery und die werkzeuglose Verstellung der Ending Strock Zugstufe. Aber auch dafür muss man nicht wechseln, weil der 2012er bereits ein geiles Teil ist


----------



## xalex (2. Juni 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie man bei 25% SAG Durchschläge bekommt, weiß ich jedoch nicht. Da muss man schon sehr hart fahren. Ich fahre bei 170mm etwa 35% SAG und nutze bei langsamen 1m-Drops ins Flat den Federweg gut, doch nicht zu 100% aus, spüre aber beim 2014er die Progression deutlicher, als beim 2012er. Vielleicht ist es auch das, was das Gefühl des Durchschlagens vermittelt.
> 
> Die 2014er Zugstufe empfinde ich gegenüber dem 2012er Modell als stärker gedämpft, muss man also offener fahren.



Ich habe einen Referenztreppensprung, wo ich mich in Kartoffelsacktechnik runter knallen lasse. hab auf dem Heimweg geschaut, das dürften so 1,6m sein. Da schlägt er dann durch, mit 4 clicks Druckstufe dann garnicht mehr. Das ist so meine Referenz, entspricht so dem härtesten einschlag, der bei mir im Gelände etwa vorkommt. Mit 35% sag ist er da richtig hart durchgeschlagen. Also nicht nur der Gummiring ganz am Anschlag, sondern richtig *KLONK*
Bei einem mutwillig stumpf ausgeführten 1m Drop ins Flat schlägt er bei mir auch durch mit 35%. Also ohne Klonk, aber federweg ganz genutzt.

Das mit der Zugstufe ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele mal "early adopter" und habe mir für meine Fanes AM den neuen Cane Creek DB Inline bestellt. Kommt wohl erst Ende Juli, werde dann aber auf jeden Fall berichten wie er sich im Fanes schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (16. Juni 2014)

ich möchte mal einen coil dämpfer in meiner fanes ausprobieren. Da mich der versuch nicht allzu viel geld kosten sollte, habe ich mal den markt durchstöbert und bin auf drei angebote gestossen. Einen Marzocci Rocco R, 
Fox DHX RC2 oder einen Manitou Swinger X3. Welchen würdet ihr eher verbauen? Und bringt mir das einen performance gewinn gegenüber meinem vivid air? Zu guter letzt, was für ne feder härte würde ich bei ca. 100kg fahrfertig benötigen?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,

ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung welcher Dämpfer für die Fanes.
Ich habe netto ca. 77 kg und das Bike wird als Touren Enduro (hochtreten und Trail runterknallen) genutzt, AX und Bikepark kann auch schon mal vorkommen.
Ich tendiere zum Roco Air RC, was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## xalex (3. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung welcher Dämpfer für die Fanes.
> Ich habe netto ca. 77 kg und das Bike wird als Touren Enduro (hochtreten und Trail runterknallen) genutzt, AX und Bikepark kann auch schon mal vorkommen.
> ...


was sind deine Prioritäten?
maximale Funktion (bergauf/bergab?)? Gewicht? Zuverlässigkeit? Preis?


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Mit/ohne Plattform?
Fluffig oder knackig?
Einstellbarkeit? (kann auch überfordern)
Eigener Service/Tuning (leicht) möglich?


----------



## slash-sash (3. Juli 2014)

Da stellst du eine gute Frage Speedskater. 
Im Grunde genommen würden erst mal 2 Dämpfer für mich in Betracht kommen deinen angesrochenen Marzocchi oder aber nen Vivid Air. Es gäbe noch die Alternative Monarch plus. Aber frag mal den User Shimon, ob er seinen Monarch nach dem Wechsel auf Vivid Air noch wieder haben will. 
Daher meine beiden Vorschläge. Als Option fände ich aber noch einen Coil-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder. Das Mehrgewicht ist nun wirklich zu vernachlässigen. 


Sascha


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Als Option fände ich aber noch einen Coil-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder. Das Mehrgewicht ist nun wirklich zu vernachlässigen



Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2014)

1. Gewicht nicht über 500g, also scheidet Coil schon mal aus.
2. Zuverlässigkeit wäre schon gut, wobei ich durchaus in der Lage bin auch selbst einen Service an so einem Teil durchzuführen, wenn das ohne Spezialwerkzeug möglich ist.
3. Preis: einen Mehrpreis für Funktionen die ich für meine Anforderungen nicht benötige muss nicht sein.
4. Bergauf sollte wippfrei funzen und bergab gehts auch schon mal über holprige Trails, 2m Drops werde ich eher nicht fahren.

Es wird ein Touren Enduro das begauf und bergab bewegt wird, also suche ich den besten Kompromiss aus allem was Du aufgezählt hast, also die Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2014)

Welche Wippe hast Du in der Fanes? Bei meiner Wippe passt der Roco nur "verkehrt" herum und dadurch ist es nahezu unmöglich die Zugstufe zu erreichen. Nur mal so zu Info....


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 1. Gewicht nicht über 500g, also scheidet Coil schon mal aus.
> 2. Zuverlässigkeit wäre schon gut, wobei ich durchaus in der Lage bin auch selbst einen Service an so einem Teil durchzuführen, wenn das ohne Spezialwerkzeug möglich ist.
> 3. Preis: einen Mehrpreis für Funktionen die ich für meine Anforderungen nicht benötige muss nicht sein.
> 4. Bergauf sollte wippfrei funzen und bergab gehts auch schon mal über holprige Trails, 2m Drops werde ich eher nicht fahren.
> ...



Größtes Problem: Spezialwerkzeug

Der Roco braucht wohl keines, aber der Vivid Air. Den BOS soll man selbst nicht servicen (geht das überhaupt?). An den CCDBA würde ich mich auch nur nach einmaligem Zuschauen selbst ran trauen. Dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Roco oder der Durolux (aus meiner Liste). Wenn Du etwas schaust, bekommst Du vielleicht auch einen passenden Swinger. Vielleicht probierst Du aber auch einfach mal den Monarch+, wenn möglich im Vergleich zum Vivid Air. Sind ja beide recht häufig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (4. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Da stellst du eine gute Frage Speedskater.
> Im Grunde genommen würden erst mal 2 Dämpfer für mich in Betracht kommen deinen angesrochenen Marzocchi oder aber nen Vivid Air. Es gäbe noch die Alternative Monarch plus. Aber frag mal den User Shimon, ob er seinen Monarch nach dem Wechsel auf Vivid Air noch wieder haben will.
> Daher meine beiden Vorschläge. Als Option fände ich aber noch einen Coil-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder. Das Mehrgewicht ist nun wirklich zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> ...



Einmal Vivid Air immer Vivid Air!
Der Monarch ist nicht schlecht, aber die Fanes kann soviel mehr mit einem Vivid Air.
Dank Sascha hab ich das rausfinden dürfen


----------



## Shimon (4. Juli 2014)

Achso falls der Sascha sein Vivid Air nicht mehr zurück will habe ich einen Monarch zu verkaufen


----------



## slash-sash (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich/wir beiden mal zum testen kommen 


Sascha


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich werde dann erst mal den Roco Air RC testen.

Zur Wippe: Ich habe die Carbon Sitzstrebe, Wippe und den Roco im Packet mitbestellt, dann sollte das auch zusammenpassen.


----------



## 0Ger (11. August 2014)

Könnte man eigentlich die Huber-Buchsen von nem Monarch plus beim wechsel auf einen DB Air CS weiter verwenden?


----------



## Pakalolo (14. August 2014)

Ja, das Maß des Gleitlagers innen beträgt bei CC ebenfalls 12,7mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (1. September 2014)

Mein DB Inline ist heute angekommen. Gewicht ist mit 336g schon mal sehr OK (vergleichbar mit Monarch Plus) -> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9609/cane-creek-dampfer-db-inline

Einbauen werde ich ihn schon heute, aber bevor ich den Dämpfer ernsthaft testen kann muss erst meine Schulter wieder mitmachen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2014)

Einbaulänge 200? Ich denke das Fanes hat 216.


----------



## zec (1. September 2014)

Ist für mein Fanes AM. Das hat, so wie das Teibun aktuell, eben 200x57mm.


----------



## 0Ger (1. September 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Ja, das Maß des Gleitlagers innen beträgt bei CC ebenfalls 12,7mm.


Ja stimmt man braucht nur neue Gleitlager, da der Außendurchmesser anders ist.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. September 2014)

Geht sich das aus mit den selben Buchsen von RS auf CC Dämpfer zu wechseln?
Der von mir bestellte CC DB Inline (216er) hat Anfang Oktober als Lieferdatum bei bc...

ps: Falls jemand einen Vivid Air haben möchte, mache ich einen Alutech-Freundschaftspreis ---> Signatur


----------



## zec (5. September 2014)

Hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## 0Ger (5. September 2014)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Geht sich das aus mit den selben Buchsen von RS auf CC Dämpfer zu wechseln?
> Der von mir bestellte CC DB Inline (216er) hat Anfang Oktober als Lieferdatum bei bc...
> 
> ps: Falls jemand einen Vivid Air haben möchte, mache ich einen Alutech-Freundschaftspreis ---> Signatur



Bei mir gingen die Buchsen vom Monarch Plus nicht beim DBair cs.


----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2014)

@0Ger: Hej, alter Radelkumpel! Was hat denn nicht gepasst?


----------



## zec (5. September 2014)

Hmm, interessant - woran lag es?


----------



## 0Ger (5. September 2014)

Hab die Achse nicht durch die Teflongleitlager vom DB bekommen. Denke mal es ist so ne Tolleranzgeschichte. Mit Glück passt es vielleicht auch. Aber wenn du schon die Huberbuchsen hast kannst du dir einfach noch die Passenden gleitlager zuschicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2014)

Das könnte sein. Ich hab mit Stephan (Huber) geschrieben, der sich wunderte, dass RS und Fox 15.08mm (19/32") angeben, aber bei CC nur von 15mm Bohrungsdurchmesser die Rede ist. Hmmm, ich lass es wohl drauf ankommen. Es sei denn jemand möchte den Dämpfer mit Buchsen haben...


----------



## zec (5. September 2014)

Könnte echt mit den Toleranzen zusammen hängen. Aus dem Monarch musste ich die Buchsen immer mit Hilfe einer Schraubzwinge rauspressen. Im Inline konnte ich sie (schon mit Krafteinsatz) per Hand eindrücken - ohne dass sie jetzt Spiel haben würden.


----------



## zec (7. September 2014)

Heute habe ich mal eine erste Probefahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer gemacht. Für meine 70kg (inkl. Rucksack und Ausrüstung) musste ich für 25% Sag 140psi reinpumpen. Wie in der Anleitung empfohlen, habe ich die Dämpfung in der Werkseinstellung gelassen. Anschließend bin ich den flotten Teil meiner Hausrunde gefahren. Fühlte sich so weit schon ganz gut an - vergleichbar mit dem Monarch, wobei der mit 30% Sag dann doch weicher abgestimmt war (bei 25% war er viel zu hart) und dementsprechend mehr Federweg freigab.
Also werde ich im nächsten Schritt mal mit der Druckstufe rumspielen um zu schauen, ob der Inline dann mehr Federweg frei gibt oder obs weniger Luftdruck braucht.


----------



## zec (10. September 2014)

OK, zumindest für meine Hausrunde habe ich jetzt für den Inline eine Abstimmung gefunden, die wirklich super funktioniert. Verdammt, ich habe nach der heutigen Ausfahrt einen Grinser im Gesicht, dass ich meinen Nicknamen glatt in "Honigkuchenpferd" ändern könnte  .

Den Luftdruck habe ich bei 140psi gelassen - damit habe ich je nach Rucksackgewicht zwischen 25-28% Sag. Die HSC habe ich um eine halbe Umdrehung und die LSC um 2 Klicks geöffnet (jeweils von der Werkseinstellung aus).

Die oft genutzte Phrase "fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an" will ich jetzt nicht in den Mund nehmen, aber der benutzte Federweg wird im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus RC3 HV dermaßen souverän verwaltet, dass es die reine Freude ist. Es gibt z.B. auf dem Trail einen kleinen Drop, ca. 80cm hoch ins Flat. Mit dem Monarch, aber auch mit dem teilweise verbauten Fox DHX 3.0 (Stahlfederdämpfer, der mir im Vergleich zum Monarch auch deutlich mehr zugesagt hat) hörte sich die Landung so an "PLUMPSdiplumskrkrkrr". Heute mit dem Inline war das nur ein leichtes "wupp" und weiter ging´s  . Aber auch sonst hatte ich das Gefühl, als ob ich noch einen Zahn zulegen könnte - einfach geil  .

Wie gesagt, das gilt einmal für meine Hausrunde - wie es dann auf anderen, ruppigeren Trails (mit mehr Bremseinsatz) aussieht wird sich erst zeigen, bin da aber guter Dinge. War die letzten Ausfahrten ehrlich gesagt das erste Mal (!), seit ich den Rahmen habe, mit dem Hinterbau wirklich zu fast 100% zufrieden. Ein bissl mehr Pop wäre evtl. fein, aber das lässt sich ja mit der HSR regeln.


----------



## CRYistian (12. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage. Gestern bin ich die erste Runde mit meinem neuem Dämpfer gefahren, es ist ein Marzocchi Roco Air tst. Vorher bin ich bereits Monarch, Monarch Plus und Coil im Park gefahren. Bin mit dem Marzocchi auf zufrieden. Da ich in letzter Zeit die Fanes nur für Touren nehme, möchte ich gerne in der 160mm Einstellung fahren. Der Kolben des Dämpfer ist bereits angeschrägt damit er zwischen die Wippe passt. Nur passt es nicht bei der 160mm Einstellung.

Was muss ich tun, damit ich den RoCo Air auch in der 160mm Einstellung fahren kann?

Bis dahin


----------



## mogli.ch (12. September 2014)

Da der Kolben angeschrägt ist, nehme ich an Du hast eine V2 oder älter und die Luftkammer gegen den rahmen montiert.
Ich glaube die neuen Wippen sind breiter und somit sollte der Kolben passen (sicher bin ich nicht, müsstest Du noch verifizieren).
An meiner V2 hatte ich die Luftkammer meines Roco Air 2012 zur Wippe hin montiert, was in allen Einstellungen passte. Leider konnte ich den Rebound nicht mehr bedienen, welchen ich allerdings auch nie verstellen wollte!


----------



## CRYistian (12. September 2014)

Hey, mogli.ch,

meine Fanes ist noch ein signature Fanes. Danke für den Tipp, ich werde den Dämpfer mal anders herum einbauen.

Den Rebound verstelle ich auch eher selten bis nie.....


----------



## Pakalolo (14. September 2014)

Erste Testfahrt mit CCDB Air CS. Setup muss noch ein bisschen getestet werden, aber soweit schon mal super. Veränderungen der Einstellungen sind sehr deutlich zu bemerken und das CS funktioniert ebenfalls hervorragend. Man brauchts nich unbedingt, aber wenn man mit CS bergauf fährt gehts schon leichter.
Super Teil...habe bislang Monarch Plus, Vivid Air, Roco Air WC, Fox RP2 und X-Fusion H3 LT getestet. Der CC ist bislang am besten für mich, minimal vor Vivid und deutlich vor den anderen.
Ride on!


----------



## san.michi (1. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

überlege, ob es sich lohnt, für meine Fanes LTD einen anderen Dämpfer als den verbauten Fox Float CTD anzuschaffen. Da ich fahrfertig fast 100KG auf das Bike bringe, muss ich diesen mit recht hohem Druck fahren. Bisher hat der Dämpfer zwar Chatel und Gardatrails ganz gut überstanden, aber das Ansprechverhalten könnte m.E. besser sein und bei mittleren Schlägen sackt das Teil weg. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem verbauten Dämpfer und kann im Vergleich andere Dämpfer (kein Coil, das ist mir zu schwer) empfehlen? Der Dämpfer sollte durchaus tourentauglich sein... 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (1. November 2014)

Hast Du Dir diesen Thread mal durchgelesen? Du findest hier die Antworten auf Deine Frage und noch viel mehr. Gönne Dir also die halbe Stune Zeit. Sie ist gut angelegt.


----------



## slash-sash (1. November 2014)

Oder lies dir noch mal meinen Beitrag von dem anderen Fred durch. Ist quasi die Zusammenfassung. 


Sascha


----------



## san.michi (1. November 2014)

Hat schon jemand den Monarch Plus mit debon Air in der Fanes getestet? Soll ja recht gut funktionieren und nicht mehr so weit weg vom Vivid sein. Favorit ist aktuell der Cane Creek double b mit cs, wobei ich gerne weniger ausgebe und weniger kompliziert könnte auch nicht schaden. Der neue marzocchi sieht ja auch interessant aus, vor allem, was das Gewicht angeht.


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2014)

Woher hast Du diese Information? Ich bezweifle das. Es ist gar nicht Aufgabe des Monarch+ DebonAir, so plüsch zu sein, wie der VividAir. Der eine ist eben ein AM/EN-Dämpfer und der andere ein DH-Dämpfer, der nur aufgrund ihrer guten Antriebsneutralität so gut in der Fanes funktioniert.
Wenn überhaupt, würde ich den VividAir und den CCDBA auf eine Stufe Stellen, wobei der CCDBA wohl alles noch ein bisschen besser kann, weil weitreichender einstellbar (Dämpfung und Kammervolumen) und mit der Plattform (CS) noch das letzte Wippen der Fanes unterbindet. Um voll einstellbare Dämpfer gut einzustellen, muss man sich aber auch mit der Materie beschäftigen. Wer dazu keine Lust hat, sollte lieber einen Dämpfer mit weniger Einstelloptionen nehmen. Damit wird er glücklicher.
Der neue MZ 053 S3C2R ist so neu, den wird kaum jemand gefahren sein. Das Luftkammervolumen sieht mir aber relativ klein aus, so dass er wohl eher eine Alternative zum Monarch+, als zu VividAir und CCDBA sein sollte. da ich ihn nicht kenne, ist das aber ein Vorurteil. Eigentlich finde ich ihn geil.

Ein abschließender Rat: Kaufe einen Dämpfer nicht nach Gewicht. 200-300g an dieser Stelle mehr oder weniger fallen gar nicht negativ auf, eher positiv, weil sie den Schwerpunkt des ganzen Bikes an die beste Stelle ziehen (mittig tief). Einen Dämpfer sollte man nach Performance kaufen, also die beste Leistung für das verfügbare Budget. Einen VividAir bekommt man gebraucht auch schon für einen ähnlichen Preis, wie den Monarch+. Ein CCDBA ist auch nicht viel teurer. Beide kommen zumindest sehr dicht an Coil-Dämpfer heran, so dass man hier den Gewichtsvorteil tatsächlich ausnutzen kann.
Und noch ein Rat: ich bin sowohl den neuen VividAir (mit Rapid Recovery), als auch den alten gefahren. Der Vorteil des neuen ist sicher, dass alle Einstellmöglichkeiten werkzeuglos sind. Der alte VividAir ist aber meiner Meinung nach plüschiger und in der Progression linearer. Bei einem meiner Vergleichsdrops denkt man mit dem neuen VividAir, dass man durchschlägt, hat aber noch ein paar mm übrig. Beim alten VividAir habe ich gleich viel Restfederweg, aber nicht dieses Durchschlaggefühl. Ich fahre jedenfalls wieder meinen 2012er VividAir.


----------



## san.michi (4. November 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort...

zum Monarch Plus: Nicht mehr so weit weg heißt ja lange noch nicht, dass er dem Vivid nahe kommt. Hatte da eine Aussage in nem Ami-Forum gelesen, dass der Debon Air deutlich plushiger geworden sein soll und der Abstand zum Vivid geringer geworden sei. Naja - gefühlt schwanke ich zwischen Vivid und CCDBA, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, was besser zu meiner Gabel und zum Gesamtaufbau passt. Habe die LTD Edition mit Manitou Mattoc in 27,5 Zoll. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Vivid noch ein wenig mehr bergab leisten kann, der Cane Creek womöglich mehr Allroundfähigkeiten hat. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand beide in der Fanes? Die Freeride fand ja zumindest vor 2 Jahren den Vivid besser.

Den MZ find ich schon optisch sehr ansprechend...


----------



## Ganiscol (5. November 2014)

Habe selber eine Mattoc Pro und Vivid Air 2012 und die passen mir von der Performance her ordentlich zusammen, jedoch hadere ich manchmal etwas mit den Zugstufeneinstellung am Vivid je nach Gelände im Vergleich zur Gabel, will heissen ich habe das Gefühl ich müsste nachjustieren während die Mattoc das VR einfach nur am Boden kleben lässt. Das ist mir zuvor mit meiner Lyrik Coil nie so aufgefallen, da musste ich eher vorne an Druck- und Zugstufe rummachen. 

Vergleich zum CCDBA habe ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,und Gruß in die Runde,

ich hab da mal eine Blöde Frage, die ihr bestimmt schon 1000mal gehört habt,
Ich habe vor ein Paar Tagen meine neue Fanes vom Jü bekommen.
Anbei mal zwei Bilder ...








Die Filly Bilder sind übrigens von meiner Tochter,um dies mal vorweg zu nehmen 

Er hatte mir ebenfalls den Vivid Air mit den Tunes M/M empfohlen,und mit Huber Buchsen eingebaut.
Ich wiege 105kg Nacksch 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu behämmert den Dämpfer einzustellen 
Meine Vorstellungen,bzw.der Einsatzzweck, der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau: 
vom täglichen Weg zur Arbeit,über eine Gemütliche Feierabendrunde,hin zum Hobby Endurorennen und gelegentlich mal ein Bikepark,das aber eher nur 3-4mal im Jahr.
Sonst eher so Sachen wie Trailcenter Rabenberg und verschiedene Hometrails ...
Bergauf sollte er wippfrei funktionieren und bergab gehts auch schon mal über holprige Trails, 1,5m Drops sind auf jeden Fall schon mal drin.
Es soll in der Ebene,Bergauf und Bergab bewegt wird, also suche ich den besten Kompromiss aus allem.
Da ich bisher immer nur Fox gefahren habe,hab ich von Rock Shox null Plan 
Daher hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe,da meine Ansprüche auch so verschieden sind,das es sicherlich nicht einfach wird,da einen Kompromiss zu finden ...
Auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich erst mal vielmals bei euch,und wünsche euch allen noch einen " Happy Nikolaus "
Grüße aus Leipzig, 
der Marko


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2014)

Ist der so komplex? Aufpumpen, Sag nicht zu tief, testen. Druckstufe erstmal offen, Zugstufe mittel. Ich droppe dann immer erstmal ins Flat, obs durchschlägt. 

Bei meinem Vivid Coil habe ich die normale Zugstufe weit offen und die endingstroke Zugstufe so weit zu, dass er nicht kickt. Das kannst du schön an den Wellen am Hafen testen  ...aber Vorsicht, sonst Frontflip. 
Für die normale Zugstufe brauchst du eine schöne schnelle Rappelstrecke. Ideal ist dafür der Okopf.

Ob der Vivid Air anders als der Coil ist, k.A..

PS: es gibt keinen Kompromiss für alles. Für Rabenberg würde ich einfach Gabel und Dämpfer spürbar härter aufpumpen, sonst bleibst du da überall mit den Pedalen hängen.


----------



## slash-sash (6. Dezember 2014)

Mmmhhhh. Also ich kann das schon verstehen. Ich habe auch gedacht, dass ich für das Ding Abitur bräuchte. Und auch ich habe angefangen von "Offen" schrittweise "Zu" zu drehen. Aber anscheinend; auch laut Markus Klausmann in der letzten oder vorletzten "Freeride" Ausgabe; dreht man wohl von "Zu" Richtung "Offen". Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich werde es nächste Saison ausprobieren. 
Zugstufe am Vivid Coil habe ich auch ganz auf.


Sascha


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2014)

Druckstufe ganz zu ist bein testen aufm Trail leichter zu differenzieren als ganz offen.
Das stimmt für die Gabel auf jeden Fall. Okopf ist auch da eine super Teststrecke, hatte da erst gemerkt wie die Highspeed Druckstufe meiner Fox einfach viel zu weit zu war und die Lowspeed zu weit offen. Das merkt man auf einem heimischen Wurzeltrail nie, da muss man einfach eine Strecke mehrere Male Vollgas fahren, die ordentlich Wurzeln Steine und Löcher hat.

Beim Dämpfer kann das aber anders sein, ich würde daher wenn man keine DH Strecke zur Hand hat (und etwas derartiges gibt es hier in Leipzig im Umkreis von 150km nicht) erstmal mit einem Flatdrop anfangen. Weiter zudrehen ausprobieren kann man dann immer noch, wenn es einem zu schauklig wird.
Und jede Einstellung schreibe ich mir immer direkt auf Gabel und Dämpfer drauf mit Lackstift.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. Dezember 2014)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Inline in der Fanes ?


----------



## slash-sash (28. Dezember 2014)

Jup. Zec!


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (29. Dezember 2014)

...und octaviaRSdriver .... und bestimmt auch Basti


----------



## mest1 (2. Januar 2015)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Januar 2015)

@cxfahrer
Hab deinen Rat befolgt, und mal einen ganzen Tag am alten Hafen getestet.
Bin nun voll begeistert von dem CCDB Inline 
Hatte ja im Vorfeld Bedenken, da ich ja ein bisschen "kräftiger" bin,aber Bedenkenlos !


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Monarch+ RC3 von Alutech ne spezielle Version ist? Das L/M Tune finde ich im Netz nirgens, finde nur M/M Tune. Ich bringe 90kg fahrbereit auf die Waage und der RP23 muss langsam ersetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (17. Januar 2015)

Hi,
im Aftermarket bekommt man eigentlich nur den M/M Tune, ist zwar irgendwie doof aber leider so.
Ich überlege ja meinen zu verkaufen.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Januar 2015)

Also keine Chance außer über Alutech?

http://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-HV-Daempfer-Tune-LM

grundsätzlich hätt ich kein Problem damit den dort zu kaufen aber Bj. 2012 ist nicht der neue Debonair.


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den Monarch Plus DebonAir in M/M gekauft und finde das passt perfekt! Der Vivid Air vorher war auch M/M.


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Januar 2015)

Wieviel wiegst Du wenn ich fragen darf? Hast Du das einfach mal getestet oder warum hast Du MM statt der angegebenen LM Tune genommen?

Notfalls würde sich das ja noch nachträglich ändern lassen hab irgendwo gelesen das Lordhelmchen die dinger umshimmt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Januar 2015)

Weil das M/M Tune das bessere / empfohlene Tune für die Fanes ist,jedenfalls für den Vivid.


----------



## Banana Joe (17. Januar 2015)

Okay danke war nur iritiert weil Alutech ne andere Angabe macht. Ich werds mal testen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2015)

L-Zugstufe passt bei der Fanes besser (zumindest am alten Monarch+), gibt es so aber nicht zu kaufen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht total auf dem Holzweg bin, lässt AT die nachträglich umshimmen.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Januar 2015)

Flatout Suspension doch auch, oder?


Sascha


----------



## mest1 (18. Januar 2015)

Sagt mal hast jemand hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Monarch Plus Debon air in der Fanes? 
Überlege mir meinen Monarch Plus auf Debon Air upzugraden oder ihn gegen einen BOS Vipr zu tauschen oder oder mal Lord Helmchen mal an zu schreiben für ein Tuning .
(Vivid Air will ich nicht ist mir zu schwer und der Hinterbau würde mir damit auch zu sehr in die DH Richtung gehen, da mein Fanes eigentlich nur für Enduro genutzt wird da ich mir im Herbst ein Bikeparkbike aufgebaut habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. Januar 2015)

Was wiegst du denn? Ich hätte den Kirk von BOS drin und der Dämpfer war eine einzige Katastrophe, ebenso der Service von Sportnuts. Der Dämpfer war dreimal dort und sie haben nichts geregelt bekommen. Also, wenn du weniger als 80kg wiegst könnte es eventuell was werden. Ansonsten nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## mest1 (18. Januar 2015)

Also der Kirk kommt eh nicht in Frage da ich nicht die Kohle für so einen teuren Dämpfer habe, der kostet ja gebraucht noch immer min. 500 Euro.


----------



## mest1 (18. Januar 2015)

Und zwecks Service würde ich Sachen von BOS eh immer direkt nach Frankreich schicken, ein Freund von mir fährt eigentlich nur Federelemente von BOS uns Service Geschichten regelt er immer über Frankreich.


----------



## Banana Joe (19. Januar 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> L-Zugstufe passt bei der Fanes besser (zumindest am alten Monarch+), gibt es so aber nicht zu kaufen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht total auf dem Holzweg bin, lässt AT die nachträglich umshimmen.



Ich werde mal den MM ordern und testen wenns nicht passt kann ich den ja auch nachträglich umshimmen lassen.


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Ich werde mal den MM ordern und testen wenns nicht passt kann ich den ja auch nachträglich umshimmen lassen.



die L Zugstufe wäre die bessere Wahl. M ist für den Fanes Hinterbau zu "Träge" das merkt man dann wenn man mal eine Fanes mit einem "billigen" DT Dämpfer fährt, der DT hat für die Zugstufe 45 Rastpunkte und kann damit richtig schnell sein . Bis auf den Vivid mit M Tune (Cane Creek vielleicht, noch keine Erfahrung) holt bisher kein Dämpfer so richtig das max mögliche aus dem Hinterbau ..... auch der BOS Vipr nicht


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. März 2015)

Meine Fanes fährt mit M/M Vivid Air und ich schlage den Dämpfer bei 25% SAG mit unangenehmer Häufigkeit durch (1er Einstellung). Selbst bei weniger SAG haut der noch durch. Ich wiege so ungefähr 80kg mit Ausrüstung, also kein exotisches Gewicht... Was habt ihr für ein Druckstufentuning und wie viele Luftkammerspacer? Der Vivid ist ja absolut bescheuert für normale Biker, braucht man doch einen ganzen Koffer voller Spezialwerkzeuge um ihn zu öffnen...
Oder habe ich irgendwas nicht kapiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2015)

Nur eine blöde Vermutung: Ist da noch Öl drin? Schmatzt der Dämpfer? Merkt man deutlich die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen der Druckstufe? Ich fahre meinen Vivid Air mit 35% SAG und wiege deutlich mehr (wobei das Eigentlich egal ist) und mein Vivid hat noch nie durchgeschlagen. Ich habe das 2012er Modell. Das neuere Modell (Rädchen für beide Zugstufen) hat meiner Erfahrung nach aber eine so starke Progression, dass es sich oft nach Durchschlagen anfühlt, ohne es zu sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, benötigt man nur ein Spezialwerkzeug, was für ca. 30€ erhältlich ist. Das ist noch immer doof, aber billiger als ein Service.

Luftkammerspacer gibt es nicht für den Dämpfer, wobei er das gut gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Mellow7 (27. März 2015)

Morgen

Vlt könnt ihr mir ja ein bisschen bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen.

Ich fahre eine Fanes EN 3.0 mit Pike RCT3 vorne und suche jetzt den passenden Dämpfer für mein Schätzchen.
- wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 80 Kg
- fahre meistens Enduro Trails, nur 3-4 mal im Jahr in den Bikepark
- mache keine grosse Sprünge oder Drops

Ich hatte schon die folgenden Dämpfer in der Fanes
- Fox Float CTD -> Auf langen Abfahrten hatte er einfach nicht die Performance die ich mir Wünsche
- Monarch plus RC3 -> Die Druckstufen Einstellung war einfach nicht ausreichend
- X-Fusion Vector Air HLR -> Super Dämpfer extrem gut einstellbar, aber passt nicht in die Fanes Wippe  (nur in der Uphill Einstellung, Abhilfe würde die neue Carbon Wippe bringen)

Ich habe die folgenden Dämpfer im Auge (Die üblichen Verdächtigen)
- RS Vivid Air (2014 oder älteres Modell? Habe mal gelesen das alte Modell wäre für die Fanes besser)
- CC DB CS (Mein Traum Dämpfer aber teuer und kompliziert zum einstellen)
- CC DB Inline (Reicht der für längere Abfahrten? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer?)
- RS Monarch plus Debon Air (Ist der wirklich soviel anderes als der normale Monatch Plus?)

Wäre euch sehr dankbar mir eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen mitzuteilen, ich schwanke immer wieder hin und her... im Moment ist der Vivid 2014 vorne aufgrund der einfachen und simplen Einstellungen (Plus and Play Dämpfer)

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Robert


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Ich fahre die Fanes mit Vivid Coil und mit Monarch + (L/M Tune, HighVolume). Beides super, der Coil passt natürlich sahnemässig zur Fox36, aber auch der leicht holzige Monarch ist sehr gut. Am Monarch muss ich an der Druckstufe nichts verstellen, habe die fast immer offen ausser wenns lange bergauf geht.

Ich habe am andern Bike den Monarch Debonair (=größere Negativluftkammer als der HighVolume), der macht den Federweg am Anfang sehr fluffig weich, und gegen Ende sehr progressiv (ich bin aber auch recht schwer) - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der gut in die Fanes passen würde, grad wenn man wie du eine Pike vorne fährt und es gerne mellow mag.
Kann das nicht selber testen, da der ein anderes Einbaumass hat bei meinem andern Bike.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. März 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nur eine blöde Vermutung: Ist da noch Öl drin? Schmatzt der Dämpfer? Merkt man deutlich die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen der Druckstufe? Ich fahre meinen Vivid Air mit 35% SAG und wiege deutlich mehr (wobei das Eigentlich egal ist) und mein Vivid hat noch nie durchgeschlagen. Ich habe das 2012er Modell. Das neuere Modell (Rädchen für beide Zugstufen) hat meiner Erfahrung nach aber eine so starke Progression, dass es sich oft nach Durchschlagen anfühlt, ohne es zu sein.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, benötigt man nur ein Spezialwerkzeug, was für ca. 30€ erhältlich ist. Das ist noch immer doof, aber billiger als ein Service.
> 
> Luftkammerspacer gibt es nicht für den Dämpfer, wobei er das gut gebrauchen könnte.



Öl ist noch drin und schmatzen tut er auch nicht. Meines ist das neuere Modell.

Spezialwerkzeug braucht man "Hakenschlüssel mit Zapfen", "Rock Shox Vivid Hakenschlüssel" und den "Luftkammerschlüssel" zum halten.
Wenn man ihn noch weiter öffnet, zum Zusammenbau das "Counter Meassure Kompressorwerkzeug"





Mit der Annahme, die Luftkammer des Vivid wäre nicht anpassbar liegst du im Irrtum, es ist möglich.

@Mellow7 Ich würde dir vom Vivid abraten und eher zum Monarch Plus, weil der lässt sich wenigstens einfach selbst öffnen um die Luftkammer mit Spacern zu füllen. Wenn du aber Jemanden hast, der schrauben kann und die Dichtungen für Dämfer wie den CCDBAir bekommt, würde ich den in Betracht ziehen, denn der hat eine von außen einstellbare High Speed Compression. Der Vivid hat blöderweise nur einstellbare Low Speed Compression.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Mal dumm gefragt, wenn im Vivid Air die Luftkammer so blöd aufgeht, warum kippst du nicht einfach Öl rein zur Anpassung?

Am Monarch besteht an der Fanes IMHO überhaupt gar kein Notwendigkeit, den zuzuspacern. Bei 30% Sag nutzt meiner exakt 100% des Federwegs an meinem 80cm- Testdrop.
Mein anderes Bike mit Debonair schafft da grad mal 85% bei 30% Sag.


----------



## Mellow7 (27. März 2015)

Danke cxfahrer für dein feedback

Über einen Coil habe ich auch schon nachgedacht aber dachte das der VIVID und der DB von der Performance da ran kommen und sich dann ein Coil nicht lohnt.

Kann jemand vlt noch bessere Aussagen zum DebonAir in der Fanes machen?


----------



## mogli.ch (27. März 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Meine Fanes fährt mit M/M Vivid Air und ich schlage den Dämpfer bei 25% SAG mit unangenehmer Häufigkeit durch (1er Einstellung). Selbst bei weniger SAG haut der noch durch. Ich wiege so ungefähr 80kg mit Ausrüstung, also kein exotisches Gewicht... Was habt ihr für ein Druckstufentuning und wie viele Luftkammerspacer? Der Vivid ist ja absolut bescheuert für normale Biker, braucht man doch einen ganzen Koffer voller Spezialwerkzeuge um ihn zu öffnen...
> Oder habe ich irgendwas nicht kapiert?


Fahre auch den Vivid Air 2014 in MM mit 35% SAG (ohne tuning, spacer etc., nur out of the Box). Habe mit meinen über 0.1t noch nie durchgeschlagen (max. 1m Drop ins Flat)!


----------



## Mellow7 (27. März 2015)

@imkreisdreher
Du bist also kein VIVID Fan? Oder nur wegen dem schwierigen Service bzw. Anpassen der Luftkammer? Habe eigentlich immer gedacht das der VIVID am besten zur Fanes passt


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2015)

Mellow7 schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich immer gedacht das der VIVID am besten zur Fanes passt



Wie kommst denn darauf??

>> Beste!


----------



## Mellow7 (27. März 2015)

@DerandereJan 
Hatte im so den Eindruck wenn ich hier im Forum gelesen habe... aber das war glaub ich vor dem CC DB

CC DB Coil mit Titanfeder ist natürlich auch erste Sahne... bist du zufrieden und  was bist du schon als Vergleich gefahren?
Was wiegt dein DB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2015)

Bin topzufrieden, kann mir halt den Hinterbau exakt so einstellen, wie ich ihn brauch.
Hatte vorher den Monarch+ und den Vivid, als Air und Titan, konnten beide NULL mithalten. 
Gewicht weiß ich nicht, ist aber nicht viel mehr als beim Vivid, wenn überhaupt...is bei der Fanes aber auch egal..Aufbau ist, mit Tourenreifen, bei 15 kg.. das passt mir für alles.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2015)

Ich hatte den 2012er Vivid Air, ist ein Bombendämpfer, absolut top! 
Jetzt hab ich den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline drin und bin ebenso zufrieden. Tolle Downhill Performance, traut man einem Dämpfer ohne AGB gar nicht zu. Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zum Vivid. Abstimmen macht etwas mehr Arbeit beim Inline, er lässt sich aber auch feiner einstellen, finde ich.


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2015)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Mit der Annahme, die Luftkammer des Vivid wäre nicht anpassbar liegst du im Irrtum, es ist möglich.



Das ist neu. Die Aussage, dass es keine Spacer gibt, hatte ich von Helmchen. Der 2012er Vivid Air könnte auf jeden Fall ein paar davon gebrauchen, damit er etwas mehr Popp bekommt.


----------



## Piefke (27. März 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand den Marzocchi 053 S3C2R in der Fanes getestet?


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. März 2015)

Wenn ich dem Vivid Air Öl in die Luftkammer kippe, kann da was anderes passieren als eine Verkleinerung der Volumens und damit mehr Progression? Andernfalls müsste ich entweder die Werkzeuge kaufen, um den Dämpfer auseinander zu bauen oder die Tuningmaßnahme outsourcen  

Was kann man noch tun? 
Mein Referenzdrop von einer Treppe etwa nen knappen Meter ins Flat schlägt mir sogar bei gerade 0% SAG durch... Und bei Sprüngen brauche ich schon noch bisschen Reserve...


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2015)

Klingt wie eine defekte Druckstufe. Hat da vielleicht jemand die Shims vergessen? Hast Du noch Garantie? Wenn Du die Druckstufe komplett zudrehst, sollten die Shims klackern, weil der Bypass dicht ist.


----------



## imkreisdreher (27. März 2015)

Da gibts ja leider nur die lowspeed Druckstufe, die dreh ich nur bisschen rein, sonst wirds zu bockig... Ok, das wäre ja nix, dann hab ich nen Problem, wenn da tatsächlich was hinüber ist, weil ich den Dämpfer mit nem gebrauchten Radl bekommen habe, ohne Rechnung für den Dämpfer. Das klappern werde ich testen, also ganz zu und wenns nicht klappert ist was kaputt!?


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2015)

Zumindest wäre es ein Indiz, dass mit demDruckstufen-Shimstack irgendwas komisch sein kann. Deine von Dir beschriebenen Symptome klingen allerdings seltsam.


----------



## Pakalolo (28. März 2015)

Der neue Marzocchi würde mich auch interessieren. 
Gibts denn Erfahrungen mit dem Bos Kirk? Soll ja auch ein Topdämpfer sein. Passt der überhaupt oder ist der Abstand zwischen Kolben und Auge zu gering?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. März 2015)

Den Kirk hatte @octaviaRSdriver in der Fanes, war aber wohl nicht so zufrieden. Für den Preis soll der DB Inline deutlich besser sein.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. März 2015)

Vergiss den Kirk, dafür bekommst fast 2 CC DB Inline.


----------



## Pakalolo (30. März 2015)

Mal unabhängig vom Preis....welche Fahreindrücke hast Du sammeln können? Passt der in die Wippe überhaupt rein oder muss der "falsch" herum eingebaut werden, wie z.B. Marzocchi Roco?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2015)

Passen tut der problemlos. 
Leider passt der Dämpfer absolut nicht zur Kinematik des Rahmens. 
Ich habe ihn mit dem Fanes-Tune geordert. Er schlug aber laufend durch. 
Ich wiege über 90kg mit Ausrüstung musste bis maximalen Luftdruck aufpumpen, eigentlich hätte ich noch etwas höher pumpen müssen. Hatte bei maximalem Druck zwischen 30 u. 35% SAG. 
Dann hat er bei kleinen Drops durchgeschlagen. Absolut nervig. 3x war er zur Nachbesserung, ist nicht bedeutend besser geworden. Der Anti-Wipp Modus ist auch nicht vergleichbar mit der des CC DB Inline. Schätze der Kirk ist nur was für sehr leichte Fahrer oder das Volumen der Kammer müsste man verkleinern. Kann man aber nicht selbst erledigen. 
Der Inline ist echt Sahne, nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Dämpfern ohne Piggyback.


----------



## nrgmac (19. April 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand den Marzocchi 053 S3C2R in der Fanes getestet?



Der Jü hatte mir im Dezember von einigen Tests erzählt und war ganz angetan von dem Ding! Derzeit ist der Dämpfer aber noch sackteuer und kaum lieferbar. Habe daher erst mal einen ISX-6 statt dem faden Monarchen verbaut und hoffe auf eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zwischen dem 053 und dem CC DB inline. Mal sehen, ob die zwei dem ISX das Leben überhaupt schwer machen können.
Edit: Denke mal, dass die Aussage auf diesem Test beruht
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## svenreinert (26. Mai 2015)

Moin,

habe mir von Alutech nen voreingestellten Cane Creek DB Air CS bestellt und wollt kurz mal meine Eindrücke schildern. Leider kann ich nicht wie die meisten hier auf vorkentnisse von mehreren Dämpfern in der Fanes zurückgreifen (Neuaufbau), und hatte vorher auch ein ganz anderes Rad (Fuel EX 7).
Also: Ich war am WE in Braunlage Bikepark und normal im Harz unterwegs (viel bergauf) und der Dämpfer ist eine Wucht. das kann ich nicht anders sagen. Er bügelt bügelt bügelt! Leider nutzt er noch nicht bei empfohlenen Sag den Federweg optimal, was ich wohl in den nächsten Wochen anzupassen versuche. Den Climbswitch hätte ich mir wohl eigentlich sparen können, da wie viele hier schon beschrieben haben ein Wippen beim Pedalieren bedingt durch die Kinematik des Hinterbaus nicht von Nöten ist. Doch beim Neukauf kommt es auf den Mehrpreis mMn nicht drauf an und sicher ist sicher.
Ein Durchrauschen oder Wegsacken im mittleren Federweg habe ich nicht bemerkt, allerdings ist mein Popometer bestimmt nicht das beste, bzw gibt es weitaus versiertere Fahrer als mich.
Fazit: Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden!

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewerrider (28. Mai 2016)

Hey leute,

ist zwar schon ein älterer  Thread aber ich hoffe mir kann dennoch geholfen werden 
Ich habe mir die 5.0er Fanes gegönnt mit der neuen 180er Lyrik und nem Monarch Plus Debonair, ich bin aber mit der Dämpferperformance nicht ganz so zufrieden und überlege zum CCDB Air zu wechseln .... 

Nun gibt es ja inzwischen schon viele Varianten von dem Ding und ich frage mich ob man bei der Fanes den Climb Switch wirklich braucht (da das ja auch einen gravierenden Preisunterschied ausmacht) am Monarch nutze ich ihn nämlich nie.

Danke und Grüße
Sewerrider


----------



## nrgmac (28. Mai 2016)

Habe den 053 inzwischen mal zur Probe fahren dürfen und kann dir sagen, dass es den CC nicht braucht. Den Klopper würde ich nur kaufen, wenn ich ihn sehr günstig bekommen würde.
Die Frage ist, was stört dich am Monarch? Ich persönlich war immer zu schwer für den M+ und die Dämpfung hat mir nie gefallen (hölzern), aber auch das ist subjektiv.


----------



## Sewerrider (28. Mai 2016)

Ich finde der Monarch ist kein würdiger Gegenspieler zu der neuen Lyrik, im Bikepark kommt der Dämpfer schnell an seine Grenzen wo die Lyrik noch längst nicht in die Knie geht  ... und wie du auch schon sagst ist das mit dem Fahrwerk immer eine subjektive Sache! Mich interessiert der CCDB Air schon sehr auch aus dem Grund sich mal genauer mit dem Tuning eines Dämpfers auseinander zu setzen. Ich beobachte gerade verschiedene "Gebrauchte" Modelle: den normalen CCDB Air und den CCDB AIR CS XVOL, wie gesagt stellt sich mir halt die frage ob sich der höhere preis für den Climb Switch wirklich lohnt und ob die Fanes die größere XVOL Kammer wirklich braucht.


----------



## nrgmac (28. Mai 2016)

Kommt auf dein Gewicht und Einsatzbereich an. CS braucht man nicht, wenn man es hat, nutzt man es aber.
Wenn es wirklich nur um Performance im Bike-Park geht, dann auch keinen CCDB-Air. Dafür gibt es den Coil, jedoch kommt dann die Lyrik nicht mehr mit. Sonst -> siehe vorherigen Post (kenne beide Dämpfer im Fanes).
Beim Rest ist die Hotline von Alutech auch immer sehr gerne behilflich.


----------



## Sewerrider (28. Mai 2016)

Also es sollte nicht nur um die Bikepark performance gehen, ein gutes Mittelding eben! Einbauen, Einstellungen ausprobieren - glücklich sein und auf keiner Strecke irgendwas vermissen müssen - die wohlbekannte eierlegende wollmilchsau


----------



## nrgmac (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn es dir im Grunde nur um Knöppchen geht, dann bleiben nur der CCDB, Float X2 sowie 053. Alle haben gewisse Vor- und Nachteile, den Rest entscheiden persönliches Befinden sowie Geldbeutel.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2016)

XVOL braucht die Fanes nicht. Der Dämpfer darf nach hinten raus schon zu machen (Progression), da die Fanes zum Ende des Federwegs degressiv wird. Der Faneshinterbau ist mMn auf Luftdämpfer hin entwickelt, ob absichtlich oder zufällig, wäre auch egal.
Wenn Du den CCDBA ins Auge gefasst hast und günstig bekommen kannst, nimm ihn. Er ist bestimmt deutlich besser, als der M+. X2 und 053 sind sicher auch gute Dämpfer, aber preislich eine andere Liga. Der Vivid Air ist auch sehr gut und vor allem etwas simpler einzustellen, die Services sind aber teuer. Man bekommt gute Exemplare aber schon für 250€.


----------



## lantislod (30. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen die Fanes v5 mit cc gegönnt. Nach mehreren Fahrten uns Setups des cc kann ich sagen is ok. Habe jetzt wieder auf den Vivid umgerüstet von der V4 da der meiner Meinung nach sensibler läuft. Der CC dB läuft wie gesagt nicht schlecht aber ganz zufrieden war ich nie. Mir mehr zeit könnte ich ihn vielleicht so einstellen das er mit dem vivid ebenbürtig wäre. Das ein vivid bei richiger verwendung durchschlägt würde ich gerne erleben. 
95kg 30% sag


----------



## Sewerrider (2. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich habe jetzt einen "gebrauchten" aber ungefahrenen CCDB Air günstig bekommen.

Ich habe bei Cane Creek mal mit der Seriennummer angefragt um herauszufinden wie alt der Dämpfer nun ist und musste jetzt feststellen das ich ein 2012er Model erwischt habe ...

Nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es Bautechnisch einen Unterschied bzw. Vorteil der neueren Modelle (2014 / 15) gegenüber dem 2012er? (Ich meine jetzt nicht den Climb switch)

Grüße
Sewerrider


----------



## lantislod (2. Juni 2016)

Mein CC DB 2015 mit CS kann erworben werden. Incl. Huber buchsen 2 mal gefahren das Kit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (2. Juni 2016)

...und was willst du dafür haben?


----------



## lantislod (2. Juni 2016)

Ca 400 Euro. Habe auch noch einen fanes v4 Rahmen für 780€ abzugeben. Bin aber noch bis 8ten im Urlaub


----------



## schorty (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe nen gebrauchten Fanes 4.0 Rahmen mit DB CS gekauft und werde mal berichen. Die Huber Buchsen haben leider schon etwas Spiel.

Da sind ja IGUS Buchsen verbaut - oder? Kennt jemand die Maße??


----------



## nrgmac (30. Juni 2016)

Sollte das iglidur JSI0809-08 sein.


----------



## schorty (1. Juli 2016)

@nrgmac: Danke! Hat der DB nicht 15.9mm Bohrungsdurchmesser? Dann wäre es das JSI0810-08. Innen Durchmesser beim Huber mit 1/2" passt?


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juli 2016)

Die o. g. Lager passen i.d.R. bei allen Herstellern mit 1/2 Zoll Auge (RS, Manitou, Fox,...).

Habe gerade mal nachgesehen und feststellen müssen, dass CC da je nach Baujahr wirklich ne 14.7/15,07 mm Extrawurst braucht. Noch ein Grund keinen CC zu kaufen...

Edit: Grummel. Jetzt doch einen CCDB Air gekauft. War unschlagbar günstig und der ISX darf jetzt erst mal Servicepause machen.

Die 15.07 mm Buchse wird auch nur im Inline verbaut, der normale DB hat die o.g. 14.7 mm Buchsen.


----------



## Buberino (23. August 2016)

Servus zusammen.
Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ne Fanes aufzubauen, bin aber bzgl. des Dämpfers noch unsicher. Werde den Rahmen mit Teilen meines bisherigen Enduro Evos aufbauen. Ich hätte gerne ein Stahlfederfahrwerk, daher hab ich die Wahl jetzt erstmal auf Vivid Coil und den alten FOX Dhx 4.0 eingegrenzt. Den Vivid bekommt man neu sogar recht günstig, den alten Fox gibts im Bikemarkt auch neu für knapp 300€. Mehr würde ich auch nicht unbedingt ausgeben wollen, das Budget ist dann doch etwas begrenzt.
Monarch+ kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage. Vivid Air wäre schön, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt doch etwas zu teuer. So nun die Frage... gibts jemanden mit Erfahrungswerten zu einer der Rahmen-Dämpfer kombis? Den Vivid Coil sieht man in der Fanes ja schonmal öfter. Was ist mit dem Fox? Und welchen Tune beim Vivid? L/M nehme ich an?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2016)

Fanes ist konstruktiv (je nach Baujahr) am Heck nur sehr bedingt für Stahlfeder geeignet. Besser Coil an der Front und nen gescheiten Lufti am Heck.


----------



## Buberino (23. August 2016)

Tatsache? In der Fanes-Galerie sieht man zur Hauf welche mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2016)

Coil-Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Progression funktionieren immer. Ich fahre den Vector HLR und bin äußerst zufrieden.


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2016)

Buberino schrieb:


> Tatsache? In der Fanes-Galerie sieht man zur Hauf welche mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer...


Ja, auch mit RS Monarch 
Wie hasardeur schon angemerkt hat, Stahlfederdämpfer mit verstellbarer Progression gehen (macht man quasi den Coil zu Air). Die Kiste ist rund um progressive Luftdämpfer entwickelt worden. Ein Problem, welches heute die meisten Bikes haben.
Der neue CC Coil Inline läuft da leider etwas gegen den Strom und viele moderne Coil Dämpfer ebenso.
Ab Werk wird von Alutech der CCDB Air empfohlen. Alternativ der Fox X2 (teuer) oder der MZ 053 (nicht lieferbar). Coil ist zwar goil, jedoch braucht es der Hinterbau der Fanes nicht wirklich. An der Front will ich derzeit noch nichts anderes haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2016)

Vivid Coil. Im Vergleich zu Monarch+ einfach viel lebendiger; heisst ja auch Vivid.
Man sollte aber immer die im Zweifel härtere Feder nehmen - oder je nach Fahrweise wird die "Endprogression" des Gummipuffers öfter genutzt.


----------



## Buberino (24. August 2016)

Puh Leute ihr macht mich fertig 

Der Monarch+ kommt nicht in Frage, die Kiste soll auch im Park und auf langen Alpen-Abfahrten ne gute Figur machen. Vorne kommt übrigens ne 170mm Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air rein.
Bin den M+ immer mal wieder im Speci Enduro gefahren. Schön leichter Dämpfer und durchaus spritzig, keine Frage... aber kein Vergleich zum Stahlfederdämpfer was die Traktion angeht.

Das Ding ist: Mir ist im Enduro der Coil wegen fehlender Endprogression leider immer mal wieder durchgeschlagen... das brauch ich beim neuen Rahmen eigentlich nicht nochmal. Daher bin ich jetzt was den Vivid angeht etwas ins Zweifeln geraten. Vivid Air oder CCDB Air wären noch Optionen. Letzterer wurde mir ausdrücklich von jemandem empfohlen, der ihn ebenfalls in der Fanes fährt. Beide gibts auch immer mal wieder im Bikemarkt um die 350€ rum in ordentlichem Zustand. Für den Preis bekomm ich allerdings auch nen neuen Vivid Coil.

Noch jemand mit Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2016)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Warum hinten Coil und an der Front eine schnöde Solo-Air? Passt iwi nicht zusammen.


----------



## hasardeur (24. August 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Warum hinten Coil und an der Front eine schnöde Solo-Air? Passt iwi nicht zusammen.



Mit nur 15% SAG hatte meine Fanes eine gute Balance. Mit Coil in der Front steht sie natürlich höher im Federweg und gibt etwas mehr Feedback. Aber für einen guten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Gewicht kann man vorn Luft fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (24. August 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Warum hinten Coil und an der Front eine schnöde Solo-Air? Passt iwi nicht zusammen.



Hab die Lyrik damals sehr günstig als Solo-Air im Bikemarkt bekommen. Bin mit der Performance allerdings sehr sehr zufrieden. Den Umbau auf Coil hab ich allerdings trotzdem im Hinterkopf 

Edit: Hab grad den Roco TST R Coil zu nem schmalen Taler entdeckt. Bei dem wäre eine Einstellung der Endprogression ja möglich. Hat mit dem Dämpfer jemand in der Fanes Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2016)

Da sind einige Berichte auf den vorderen Seiten. Roco ist alt und schwer, aber allemal besser als der Monarch. Habe selber nur den Air gefahren und hätte gerne die TST gegen die WC Version getauscht. Plattform braucht die Fanes nämlich nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (24. August 2016)

Buberino schrieb:


> Edit: Hab grad den Roco TST R Coil zu nem schmalen Taler entdeckt. Bei dem wäre eine Einstellung der Endprogression ja möglich. Hat mit dem Dämpfer jemand in der Fanes Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Mir wäre eine komplett einstellbare Druckstufe (HSC+LSC) lieber, wenigstens LSC und da mehr als eine Plattform. Wenn er günstig ist, genügt es aber zum Ausprobieren. Man kann den ja auch wieder verkaufen und eine auf andere Gelegenheit warten (in welcher Reihenfolge auch immer).


----------



## Buberino (24. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mir wäre eine komplett einstellbare Druckstufe (HSC+LSC) lieber, wenigstens LSC und da mehr als eine Plattform. Wenn er günstig ist, genügt es aber zum Ausprobieren. Man kann den ja auch wieder verkaufen und eine auf andere Gelegenheit warten (in welcher Reihenfolge auch immer).



Ja selbiges zur Druckstufe habe ich mir eigentlich auch schon gedacht. Großartig rumprobieren will ich eigentlich nicht, dafür ist mir das Geld dann doch zu schade. Und unpassende Dämpfer bin ich schon genug gefahren, da will ich diesmal gleich alles richtig machen. Der Monarch kommt auf jeden Fall nicht in Frage und ist daher auch keine Referenz. Aber danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## sued893 (25. August 2016)

Naja wenn du gerne selber dein Zeug warten willst und reparierst dann nimm den vivid. 

Wenn dir das egal ist wirst du vermutlich mit dem ccdb auch sehr glücklich.


----------



## frischensbub (25. August 2016)

Ich kann euch noch den Manitou McLeod ans Herz legen. Ich hatte zuvor den Monarch+ drin (ohne Debon Air) und war nicht zufrieden, da immer zu tief im Federweg versackt. Der McLeod passt wirklich sehr gut zur Fanes und ist definitiv besser als der Monarch + günstiger. Die Plattformmodi sind toll abgegrenzt und die Zugstufe kann auch super verstellt werden. Ich fahr den Dämpfer auch im Park, mache selbst aber keine riesigen Roadgaps oder ähnliches, sondern eher Sprünge bis maximal 2m.

Für die perfekkte Abstimmung müsste noch die größere Luftkammer dran, da er die letzten Millimeter Federweg nur ungern hergibt, aber auch so ein Top Dämpfer, der bisher (7Monate) ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## hasardeur (25. August 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du gerne selber dein Zeug warten willst und reparierst dann nimm den vivid.



Ich weiß nicht...Spezialwerkzeug und sau-teure Preise für die Service-Kits. Für mich kein Vergleich zu den Gabeln.


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du gerne selber dein Zeug warten willst und reparierst dann nimm den vivid.



Oder kauf Dir einfach was, was nicht ständig kaputt geht und undicht wird....


----------



## nrgmac (2. September 2016)

Falls die Suche noch aktuell sein sollte, im Bm steht gerade ein passender CC DB Coil für kleines Geld zum Verkauf.

edit: schon weg


----------



## sued893 (2. September 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand einen alten mz tst coil oder wc coil und kann mir den Durchmesser der Kolben Stange verraten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroAlex (2. Februar 2017)

Zur Info,
Fox DHX RC2/4 passen nicht mehr ins Fanes 5.0 Grösse M, hat beim 4.0 noch gepasst.
Fox Van RC und Vivid air passen, selbst probiert.


----------



## Buberino (9. Februar 2017)

EnduroAlex schrieb:


> Zur Info,
> Fox DHX RC2/4 passen nicht mehr ins Fanes 5.0 Grösse M, hat beim 4.0 noch gepasst.
> Fox Van RC und Vivid air passen, selbst probiert.



Warum passen die nicht mehr?


----------



## EnduroAlex (9. Februar 2017)

Buberino schrieb:


> Warum passen die nicht mehr?



Dämpfer steht beim Einfedern am Oberrohr an.


----------



## imun (9. Februar 2017)

Hab meinen Vivid Air jetzt mal draußen aus der Fanes4 und bau morgen einen Vivid Coil ein. Hab beim fastmaximalen Luftdruck noch 40% SAG gehabt. Er hat wirklich top gearbeitet aber das ist mir doch zu viel. Der Lord Helmchen hatte mir ja auch zu Coil geraten


----------



## hasardeur (9. Februar 2017)

Coil ist geil, muss ich schon sagen. Macht die Fanes irgendwie definierter. @Piefke wird mich auslachen, wenn er hier noch mitliest, habe ich ihm doch immer entgegnet, das moderne Luftdämpfer Coil-Dämpfern nicht mehr nachstehen. Luftdämpfer sind wirklich nur ein Kompromiss zugunsten des Gewichts.

Also @Piefke: Ich bereue und bin missioniert


----------



## imun (9. Februar 2017)

In meiner Zweier Fanes hatte ich gute 2 Jahre den Kage drinnen und war immer zufrieden. Nur als dann der Monarch Debon Air kam wollte ich ihn mal testen. Und schon immer testen wollte ich auch den Vivid Air. Aber in der Standard Version passt er halt leider nicht. Und für 200€ tunen lassen will ich momentan auch nicht. Also zurück zu Coil


----------



## Jakten (10. Februar 2017)

Ich hab demnächst (Anfang April ca.) einen CC DB Air CS mit Huber Buchsen aus meiner Fanes zu verkaufen. Sollte jemand Interesse habe kann er sich ja jetzt schon bei mir melden.


----------



## Jakten (10. Februar 2017)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2017)

Servus. Ich hab jetzt doch mal ne Dämpferfrage weil ich aktuell nochmal was anderes ausprobieren konnte.

Rad: 5er in M. (Siehe Sig.)
Dämpfer: Vivid Air M/M Tune.
Rider: 180 cm, 68 kg blank.

Ich hatte im Sommer vor dem Kauf der 5er die Chance das Rad auszuprobieren. Da war ein Debon Air drin. Ich hatte nen ganzen Tag Probezeit am Kronplatz und konnte den Debon damit so hindrehen, wie es mir gepasst hat. Ein Spagat war nötig. Entweder das Ding ist stölzern gewesen und dafür poppig oder einfach nur Scheisse. D.h. etwas stölzern und dafür poppig war das beste Setup. Hat nicht wirklich den ganzen Federweg genutzt, bzw. agierte bei moderatem Impact eher mit wenig Weg. Alle anderen Abstimmungen waren eher Durchrauschen und der Pop ging verloren.

Am gleichen Tag hatten wir zu zwei auch ein Sennes mit Fox X2 am Start und konnten durchtauschen. Wir zwei sind ziemlich ähnlich schwer und groß, deswegen hatten wir dann bei dem X2 auch ziemlich flott ein recht gutes Setup für die Sennes. Ist halt gemein zu vergleichen mit einer Fanes weil der Hinterbau viel potenter ist, aber es war gut abstimmbar mit Pop und sonst auch fein.

Nun zu meinem Vivid. Der war auch vorher schon in meiner alten 3er drin, davor mal kurz ein Monarch+, aber der konnte nix. Die 3er ist eh ein Staubsauger, von daher war mit bewusst, dass ich nicht viel Pop habe. Auch mit dem Monarch+ war da nix zu wollen.

Jetzt in der 5er ist das Rad definitiv poppiger, als das 3er aber ich kriege da nicht so viel Pop rein, wie in das 5er am Kronplatz mit Debon.

Setup:
180 psi
HSR: eins von offen (also fast ganz offen)
LSR: eins von offen (also fast ganz offen)
LSC: drei / vier von offen (also ca. ein / zwei von zu)

LSR fahre ich manchmal noch mit einem Klick mehr zu, dann rüttelt es mir die Füße weniger von den Pedalen wenn es rau wird.
LSC fahre ich manchmal weiter offen (wenn ich nach einem langen Tag in den Alpen platt bin) und manchmal sogar ganz zu, wenn ich hier lokal unterwegs bin und die Abfahrten kürzer.

Weniger Luftdruck ist vom Sag her und der Position beim Hochfahren nicht drin. So sind es ca. 30%.

In welche Richtung soll ich probieren, wenn ich mehr Pop wünsche. Rebounds sind eh schon offen. Bleibt nur mehr Druck? Dann geht mir aber die Ausnutzung in den Keller. Wobei vielleicht kann ich dann weniger LSC fahren und habe zwar weniger Sag, mehr Pop, aber durch weniger Dämpfung dann doch wieder genug Ausnutzung? Wahrscheinlich sollte ich dann die HSR etwas zu machen, damit ich nicht abgeschossen werde, wenn der Impact doch mal härter wird.

Feedback? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroAlex (11. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Servus. Ich hab jetzt doch mal ne Dämpferfrage weil ich aktuell nochmal was anderes ausprobieren konnte.
> 
> Rad: 5er in M. (Siehe Sig.)
> Dämpfer: Vivid Air M/M Tune.
> ...



Servus,
Ist das ein älteres Vivid Modell ? Meins ist auch Tune M/M
Habe blank 70Kg und bei 160Psi meine 30% Sag. Es sind 6 Progressionsringe verbaut.
Funktioniert so eigentlich richtig gut bei mir.
Wenn du mehr Pop willst würde ich ein Coil einbauen.
Gewichtsmässig machts kaum unterschied Vivid 580gr zu Fox Van RC mit SaRacing sping 450 lbs ca.700gr.
Die Vans gibts um die 150 neu bei Ebay, dann ab zu MRC mit dem Fast Suspension Piston Kit für 160€ auf den Rahmen
und Vorlieben abstimmen lassen. So hat man für kleines Geld einen Perfekt abgestimmten Dämpfer für sein Fanes


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2017)

Mehr Pop mit Coil? Bei einem degressiven Hinterbau? Du hast ja deinen Vivid noch ausgespacert, also noch progressiver gemacht, wie soll denn ein linearer (nicht progressiver) Coil mit der Fanes funktionieren. Schreiben doch auch alle, wenn Coil, dann nur mit einstellbarer Zusatzprogression sonst rauscht das Ding dauernd an den Anschlag.

Aber egal. Coil steht nicht zur Debatte, also bitte aussen vor lassen.

Gehen wir also mal davon aus, das Ausspacern was bringen würde. Ich hätte dann also mehr Endprogression bei gleichem Druck (brauche ich ja nicht, schlage ja nicht durch) oder die gleiche Endprogression bei weniger Druck (so wie du es wohl hast).

Bei weniger Druck geht dann aber der Dämpfer am Anfang und durch die Mitte noch schneller rein (gibt also schnell Federweg frei). Das ist aber gar nicht mein Problem. Mit noch weniger Druck wird es sicherlich weniger poppig, denn ich kann meine Rebounds ja gar nicht weiter aufdrehen.

Mehr Druck und Verkleinerung der Kammer wird es stelziger und ja, poppiger, machen. Aber es wird stelzig werden und der Federweg wird sicherlich nicht mehr ausgenutzt.

PS: Es ist ein aktueller Vivid (letze Bauart) und M/M passt laut Leverage Tabelle von RS gut auf die Fanes.


----------



## EnduroAlex (11. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mehr Pop mit Coil? Bei einem degressiven Hinterbau? Du hast ja deinen Vivid noch ausgespacert, also noch progressiver gemacht, wie soll denn ein linearer (nicht progressiver) Coil mit der Fanes funktionieren. Schreiben doch auch alle, wenn Coil, dann nur mit einstellbarer Zusatzprogression sonst rauscht das Ding dauernd an den Anschlag.
> 
> Aber egal. Coil steht nicht zur Debatte, also bitte aussen vor lassen.
> 
> ...



Der Hinterbau der 5.0 ist nicht degressiv ! Der Coil hat mehr Pop weil er eben im mittleren Federwegsbereich nicht durchrauscht wie ein Luftdämpfer. Man fährt halt weniger Sag beim Coil , ca. 24% bei mir, was auch beim Uphill viel angenehmer ist. Durchschlagen tut da nix.
Man kann beim Coil den IFP Kolben leicht versetzten wenn mehr endprogression benötigt wird.
Aber da Coil nicht zur debatte steht...

Mich wundert nur das du 180 Psi brauchst für 30% und ich 160 Psi, die Spacer nehmen da kaum einfluss auf den Sag,
bin am anfang auch ohne gefahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2017)

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2016/06/alutech-fanes-50-2016.html
Viertes Diagramm. Eindeutig degressiv und auf progressive Luftdämpfer hin abgestimmt.

Zum Druck. Keine Ahnung wie genau die Pumpen sind. Lass es 10% zwischen unseren beiden sein und schon sind es 16-18 psi Unterschied. 

Wenn der Coil weniger Sag hat ist er unten rum härter und hat damit auch mehr Pop. Also Tendenz mehr Luft in den Vivid.
Was du beim Ausspacern machst, ist ja aus dem Luftdämpfer noch viel weniger ein lineares Verhalten geben als das lineare beim Coil. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht was es bei mir bringen sollte, den ich habe ja keine Probleme mit Anschlagen. Mit weniger Druck mag das passieren, aber dann habe ich noch weniger Sag und Pop.


----------



## EnduroAlex (11. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2016/06/alutech-fanes-50-2016.html
> Viertes Diagramm. Eindeutig degressiv und auf progressive Luftdämpfer hin abgestimmt.
> 
> Zum Druck. Keine Ahnung wie genau die Pumpen sind. Lass es 10% zwischen unseren beiden sein und schon sind es 16-18 psi Unterschied.
> ...



Ich habe nur erwähnt das ich die Spacer drin habe, einfach zum vergleichen, ich habe nicht gesagt das es bei deinem Problem hilft.
Evtl. hast du ja schon Spacer drin , hattest du ihn mal auf ? Bei mir waren am Anfang 2 Stück verbaut. Wenn ja könnte man diese entfernen
und dann wieder mehr Druck geben.

P.S. für mich sieht das Diagramm linear aus, aber vielleicht les ich das auch falsch , hab irgendwo auch schonmal ein anders gesehen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2017)

Hmm. Auf war er noch nie, bzw. ich hatte ihn noch nicht selber auf. Muss mal nachfragen. Gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (12. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bei einem degressiven Hinterbau?





EnduroAlex schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau der 5.0 ist nicht degressiv !





Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Viertes Diagramm. Eindeutig degressiv und auf progressive Luftdämpfer hin abgestimmt.



Zu der Hinterbau-Kennlinien-Geschichte. Ich stand letztes Jahr mal mit dem Jürgen in Kontakt, weil ich mir bzgl. der Dämpfer-Wahl für meine neues Fanes noch unsicher war. Man lies zwar tatsächlich immer mal wieder von Leuten die behaupten, der Hinterbau der Fanes sei degressiv, aber um den Jü mal wörtlich wiederzugeben, habe dann jemand da etwas nicht richtig verstanden. Seine Aussage war damals, dass die Fanes progressiv sei. Daher würden sie werksmäßig die RockShox-Dämpfer auch mit L-Tune für die Compression verabauen.

Grüße


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (12. Februar 2017)

Also mit Druckstufentune L wird normal keine Fanes ausgeliefert. Aber mit dem *Zugstufentune L* 
Im übrigen ist diese Endprogression auch von der Dämpfung nahezu unabhängig. Wichtig ist hier die Feder (Luftkammer, Federhärte oder Druck im AGB)

Das wird auch der Grund sein warum @Prof. Dr. YoMan nicht genügen Pop reinbekommt, bzw. er die Zugstufen fast komplett offen fährt.
Beim nächsten Service evtl. einfach auf L Zugstufentune umbauen lassen. Das bringt dir dann einfach einen saubereren Einstellbereich.
Du kannst es auch mal mit minimal mehr Luftdruck versuchen. Dann aber auch den LSR 1-2 Klicks schließen und den HSR einen halben Klick schließen. Wenn er dir dann zu unsensibel ist, die LSC öffnen.

Das M Zustufentune des Vivid und Monarch funktionieren ab 80 Kilo gut, darunter würde ich wie schon gesagt auf L gehen.
Zudem beeinflusst der LSR des Vivids auch die LSC. Je weiter der LSR offen ist, umso mehr LSC sollte man fahren. Hier muss man dann einfach durch fahren seine Idealeinstellung finden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Februar 2017)

Danke @Zipfelklatsche. Ich war gestern mit 190 psi unterwegs und hatte den LSR und HSR weiter auf eins von offen (keine Abwurfgefühle) und es war ein wenig mehr Pop vorhanden. Die LSC war auf zwei von offen. Darunter wird es undefiniert. Also scheint der Weg zu mehr Druck zumindest zu funktionieren. Federwegsausnutzung war beim Streckenprofil von gestern nicht wirklich testbar.
Du meist als Zugstufe auf L tunen (L = schneller?)?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (13. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke @Zipfelklatsche. Ich war gestern mit 190 psi unterwegs und hatte den LSR und HSR weiter auf eins von offen (keine Abwurfgefühle) und es war ein wenig mehr Pop vorhanden. Die LSC war auf zwei von offen. Darunter wird es undefiniert. Also scheint der Weg zu mehr Druck zumindest zu funktionieren. Federwegsausnutzung war beim Streckenprofil von gestern nicht wirklich testbar.
> Du meist als Zugstufe auf L tunen (L = schneller?)?



Ja genau, dadurch wirst du dich dann in der Mitte des Einstellbereiches befinden und hast nach oben und unten mehr Möglichkeiten den Rebound feiner einzustellen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Februar 2017)

Ok, ich finde L nur nicht intuitiv. Ich hätte da mehr Dämpfung erwartet als bei M.
Aber gut L ist dann also schneller als M.
Mal sehen. Vielleicht spare ich mir auch Service und Tune und schaue mich nach einem X2 um.
Gibt es zum X2 was zu sagen? Abgesehen, dass er ja nen Rückruf hatte. Gleichen X2 und X2 mit Climbswitch sich technisch innen oder wurde da was verbessert zum Climbswitch-Typen (den man an der Fanes ja nicht braucht).


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (13. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ok, ich finde L nur nicht intuitiv. Ich hätte da mehr Dämpfung erwartet als bei M.
> Aber gut L ist dann also schneller als M.
> Mal sehen. Vielleicht spare ich mir auch Service und Tune und schaue mich nach einem X2 um.
> Gibt es zum X2 was zu sagen? Abgesehen, dass er ja nen Rückruf hatte. Gleichen X2 und X2 mit Climbswitch sich technisch innen oder wurde da was verbessert zum Climbswitch-Typen (den man an der Fanes ja nicht braucht).


Das L bedeutet Low und bezieht sich auf die Dämpfung. Quasi eine schwache Dämpfung.
Leichte Fahrer benötigen eine schwache Dämpfung da diese Dämpfung ja der Ausfahrbewegung/Energie der Feder/Luftkammer engegenwirken muss.
Ein 120 Kilo Fahrer der mit 320 PSI fährt braucht dadurch logischerweiße eine starke Rebounddämpfung, sonst hauts ihn übern Lenker.

Gerade Zugstufentechnisch ist bei RockShox noch einiges rauszuholen, egal ob Dämpfer oder Gabel. Der M Rebound ist halt die "Universaleinstellung" bei Rock Shox und für einen extrem großen Gewichtsbereich abgestimmt worden.


----------



## imun (13. Februar 2017)

Aber mit dem Vivid Air bin ich auch bei Maximaleinfülldruck gewesen und hatte leider gute 40% SAG. Jetzt mit Vivid Coil und 500'er Feder lieg ich bei ca. 28%
Beide in M/M Tune


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Februar 2017)

Danke. Ja, RS scheint da eher für die dicken Brocken abzustimmen. Der Rebound meiner Lyrik ist auch nur ein Klick zu.

L = Low und nicht L = Large.


----------



## Downhillrider (13. Februar 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2016/06/alutech-fanes-50-2016.html
> Viertes Diagramm. Eindeutig degressiv und auf progressive Luftdämpfer hin abgestimmt.
> 
> Zum Druck. Keine Ahnung wie genau die Pumpen sind. Lass es 10% zwischen unseren beiden sein und schon sind es 16-18 psi Unterschied.
> ...



so ein Quatsch, das Hebelverhältnis fällt über den Federweg, also ist die Karre progressiv. Sieht man auch im Diagramm 5!


----------



## cost (14. Februar 2017)

Mein Federtechnisches Dilemma:

Es ist zwar kein Fanes aber ich glaube der Hinterbau ist sehr ähnlich wenn nicht baugleich

Gleich schonmal vorweggenommen ich bin eine totale Fahrwerks Nullität...

Bike: Alutech Tofane
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 2 mit Climp Switch und 350er SLS Feder
Gewicht: 75 kg Fahrfertig
Negativfederweg: 17-18mm ung 30%
Problem: Dämpfer ist sehr sensibel rauscht aber durch den Federweg !!

Nun meine Fragen:

-Härtere Feder hat wenig Sinn da ich ja im gewollten "idealen" Negativfederweg bin oder ?

-Hat es Sinn den HSC zu erhöhen ?
-Muss ich da den Schrauben am Climp Switch umleghebel öffnen, ( die 2 mm imbussschraube die ihn befestigt) da mir vorkommt, dass beim betätigen von diesen die HSC Schraube mitdreht ?

- hat es Sinn den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter des Dämpfers zu erhöhen ?
- Kann man das so einfach machen, bis max 300 Psi laut Aufkleber am Ausgleichsbehälter ?

Und als letztes noch, kann man den großen Gummiring der an der Kolmstange des Dämpfers ist als Anzeige für den Negativfederweg und als Anzeige für die Ausnutzung des Federwegs nehmen ( wie das rote gummieren an dr Gabel) oder ist er nur eine Art Endanschlagspuffer für das Federbein ?

Danke schonmal im Vorhinein für jedmögliche Hilfe

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroAlex (14. Februar 2017)

cost schrieb:


> Mein Federtechnisches Dilemma:
> 
> Es ist zwar kein Fanes aber ich glaube der Hinterbau ist sehr ähnlich wenn nicht baugleich
> 
> ...



Ich würde es mit einer 400er Feder versuchen, hast dann evtl. nur  27 % sag was aber sicher gut funktioniert.Du brauchst ja nicht gleich eine teure sls Feder kaufen zum testen.


----------



## cost (14. Februar 2017)

EnduroAlex schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit einer 400er Feder versuchen, hast dann evtl. nur  27 % sag was aber sicher gut funktioniert.Du brauchst ja nicht gleich eine teure sls Feder kaufen zum testen.



Hallo EnduroAlex,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Habe schon probiert über das  einstellrad ( + 1 1/2 umdr.) die Feder mehr Vorzuspannen bis ung 25-26% Sag. Hat aber beim durrauschen des Fedrwegs nichts geändert.
Sagst du dass eine 400er Feder ganz andere " Einfeder Charakteristiken"  hat und mein Problem lösen könnete ??


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2017)

Wobei rauscht der FW denn durch? Bei Landungen oder in Anliegern? Ersteres ist HSC, letzteres LSC. Kann man beim DHX2 ja beides einstellen. Über den Ausgleichbehälter stellt man gewöhnlich die Endprogression ein. Keine Ahnung, ob man das beim DHX2 auch kann.


----------



## EnduroAlex (14. Februar 2017)

Das Vorspannen ändert nicht die Federrate, nur den Sag., du brauchst eine härtere Feder


----------



## cost (14. Februar 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wobei rauscht der FW denn durch? Bei Landungen oder in Anliegern? Ersteres ist HSC, letzteres LSC. Kann man beim DHX2 ja beides einstellen. Über den Ausgleichbehälter stellt man gewöhnlich die Endprogression ein. Keine Ahnung, ob man das beim DHX2 auch kann.


 
Beim normalen gebrauch-Huasrunde= ruppiges Gelände ( in etwa wie Latsch + 2/3 Drops aber nie mehr als 80-100cm)
Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antwort, werde erstmal über H-LSC, dann über den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ( geht beim DHX 2) und als letztes da teuer über Federtauschen probieren.


----------



## cost (14. Februar 2017)

EnduroAlex schrieb:


> Das Vorspannen ändert nicht die Federrate, nur den Sag., du brauchst eine härtere Feder


 

Werde erstmal über H-LSC, dann über den Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter ( geht beim DHX 2) und als letztes da teuer über Federtauschen probieren, oder vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo eine Feder leihweise zum Testen

Thx auf jeden Fall


----------



## Jakten (18. März 2017)

Sollte jemand Interesse haben, ich verkaufe im Bikemarkt eine Cane Creek DB Air CS.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/923344-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-cs-216-x-63-mm

Das Angebot ist ohne Buchsen. Wenn hier jemand zuschlägt lege ich meine Huberbuchsen und Gleitlager für die Fanes mit dazu.


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2017)

Ein DB Inline Coil wäre mal was.


----------

